# FML - Focus Minerals



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Broke out a few days ago.
Still going.
Note the obvious increase in volumes the last few days.

Tech, id be keen to hear your thoughts.
ie. especially would be nice to see your 1min chart with those red/green volume spikes.

And general comments including where you think this may be headed the next few days based on your experience with similar moves.

Not quite all time highs yet, all time high close is 6.7c and intraday 7.2c, but pretty close.


----------



## tech/a (30 November 2006)

*Re: FML*

Its pretty volatile takes a bit to get it moving.
Here is a 1 min chart a few minutes ago.
Seems to be more accumulation than selling at this point.
I personally like to see highs taken out regularly.


----------



## chris1983 (30 November 2006)

I do like the look of these.  Especially after reading through what they have.  Good potential.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (30 March 2007)

Stumbled across FML.

FML's been in a general uptrend since July 06 with the occasional spike, currently sitting at support after a pullback.

FML has a decent well funded JV on the go, with lots of potential near term in 07. Low MC considering thier prosects.

Brokers report attached, worth a read.

http://www.focusminerals.com.au/documents/FML_RMR_2-3-2007.pdf


----------



## mildew79 (23 April 2007)

potential target if interested. buy at triangle break. conservative target @ 0.058, aggressive target @ 0.062


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 April 2007)

mildew79 said:


> potential target if interested. buy at triangle break. conservative target @ 0.058, aggressive target @ 0.062





Hey Mildew  ,

FML went into a halt this Morning. 
If youre not in them already 5.6c on vol confirmation would be worth a ping!. Probably going to gap past that on open though............could go anywhere really.


----------



## mildew79 (25 April 2007)

if it gaps too much above break point at next trade, rewards may not be worth the risk as far as the pattern trade go. target of 0.062 is not very attractive if the best i can get them is higher than 0.056.

all ords is due for correction. therefore...perfect entry or no entry at this stage, as far as im concerned anyhow


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 June 2007)

Crikey! 
What a choppy day at sea flying the FML has benn today
I hoisted on the open only to see all the wind fall out of the sail as quick as it arrived

It would surely make any a less experienced seaman quite seasick I think
Let's hope things settle down this afternoon Eh?


Salute and Bon Voyage


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 June 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey!
> What a choppy day at sea flying the FML has benn today
> I hoisted on the open only to see all the wind fall out of the sail as quick as it arrived
> 
> Salute and Bon Voyage




That would entirely depend on youre timeframe.

Not many stocks around with a MC like FML and a willing JV partner willing to fork out 12M for a piece of the pie upfront.

If Nepean gets off the ground (and it seems as though it will) FML are a no brainer by any yardstick. Even a retard punter shouldn't have any problem crunching those numbers.

Short term once the SPP (gets issued) and it hasn't yet, many of the small punters will probably flog em off (considering thier sitting on 100 percent gains). 

Should see these quickly swallowed up though IMO.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 June 2007)

Decent volume for FML from the outset today, seems that the gumpies selling off from the SPP will be soaked early, new support perhaps at 11c.

Still holding


----------



## mobcat (20 June 2007)

Shes had a nice strike today i hold and this is a huge find for the company looks like the levals of 12.5 are not going to last long good buying with the market still to realise potential of this one gold is hot atm


----------



## Sweet Synergy (15 July 2007)

The FML chart is looking interesting. If it moves up with volume it will be breaking a significant resistance point on the monthly chart which has formed a large saucer. The daily chart is currently consolidating in a large pennant. Nice target if it breaks. (Invert saucer to get a target of 21.5c). Would be more interesting if the recent volume was confirming an upward move .. not giving any clues at the moment really .... just have to wait n see. I'll be waiting for a break with BIG vol.


----------



## TedE (27 July 2007)

Sweet Synergy said:


> The FML chart is looking interesting. If it moves up with volume it will be breaking a significant resistance point on the monthly chart which has formed a large saucer. The daily chart is currently consolidating in a large pennant. Nice target if it breaks. (Invert saucer to get a target of 21.5c). Would be more interesting if the recent volume was confirming an upward move .. not giving any clues at the moment really .... just have to wait n see. I'll be waiting for a break with BIG vol.




21.5 cents... I hope you are right about that.  I managed to get in today at 9 cents.  I'm beginning to like the occasional global sell offs... they have their fringe benefits.

Bring on next week.

See ya,
Ted


----------



## born2win (26 September 2007)

anyone holding FML?

up 27% today, breaking the .12 mark 


Getting ready for a break out.


----------



## camaybay (26 September 2007)

Yes, but seems to be quite quiet in the ranks. Very good prospects and now starting to reflect in SP. Producing by end of year with recently proven upgrade in ore. The infrastructure is in place from previous operator. TSX partner.
DYOR
Cheers


----------



## juw177 (8 October 2007)

Up 13% today after consolidation in the past few days. Is there any upcoming news that the market can be expecting?


----------



## Ken (2 November 2007)

FML has over 1 million ounces of gold.

Is going into production. 

In kalgoorlie.

Does seem like a similar to play the recent Integra Mining which has gone from 10 cents to 50 cents in 12 months?


----------



## Ken (5 November 2007)

ANY VIEWS on FML?

There seems to be some volume lately.  A few 5 million days.


I am just wondering whether this has been overlooked.

They will be producing soon.

Nickel and gold.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (5 November 2007)

It's on my watchlist as an investment (as opposed to trading) stock. Would probably prefer to wait until BFS is released before buying though. If it takes off in the meantime I'll buy a smallish parcel. But wanting to see BFS first to do the sums. My other spec investments are CVN and ADY. Hope it doesn't mimic them before I get back in.  And yes, I think it has been overlooked.


----------



## Ken (8 November 2007)

I have been drawing a few charts and i think the time is coming for FML where something is going to happen.

One way or the other FML is going to break up and continue along its trend or break down.

i dont know which way.

but just going off my charts.  where are getting to a squeeze point.

am i clutching at straws?  


a lot of things seem to be lining up in a strange way.  it might just be a day where kicks up to 12 cents...

not sure. but i think some action either way is near.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2007)

Well some activity for FML a low of 9.2 cents yday and now back up 10 cents on big volume.

Where to here for here?

If FML can get the day traders involved the possibly is a retest of the last leg up. so potentially 20%+.

Gold production not far off.

So if gold keeps going well, who knows.

A lot of shares on issue, but that didnt stop RAU mulitplying by 9 times.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2007)

Activity at the station here.

Just the fake that the down trend was broken by dipping to 9.2 cents yesterday. to shake off some weak hands, but the double bluff and looks like we are closing on a high on big volume which could push into tomorrow.

With stocks like RAU doing well this gold stock may test its last high.

Who knows. Volume is good volume. It has been building for a while. Day traders will be back on.


----------



## Ken (19 November 2007)

Break out

Has smashed through resistance at 10.5 cents finally. Finishes on a high on another big days volume

I only hold very smalll amount that i picked up at 9.8 cents. My thinking is this is speculation leading up to announcement.


Anyone else following it?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (19 November 2007)

Ken,

I'm following. I started accummulating at .10 and have less than half of what I want so hope it holds a bit longer. It may be speculation due to upcoming ann. Like always, guess time will tell. But I have high hopes for this and am waiting for ann. to do some maths on the stock.


----------



## eclectic_nish (19 November 2007)

i have.....

the numbers look great !! i wont post as it may give the game away. Will hold and accumulate.

Good luck to all


----------



## prawn_86 (19 November 2007)

eclectic_nish said:


> i have.....
> 
> the numbers look great !! i wont post as it may give the game away. Will hold and accumulate.




Im sure the ASF community would be much more appreciative if you did post whatever 'numbers' it is that you have. That way we can help share knowledge, as is done on all the other threads, along with proving your credibility 

Otherwise there is not much substance in your statement


----------



## eclectic_nish (19 November 2007)

how can you have credibility on an anonyous chat forum......

anyway, i prefer to have investors on this trend than rampant daytraders trying to make a quick buck or sucking in newbies looking for a fortune overnight.

The numbers are there to see.....>800 000 ounces of gold (JORC) with upgrades iminient....and the nickel project.

Good luck anyway if you hold


----------



## Ken (19 November 2007)

I would like to say I have no idea where FML is heading.

I just spotted some activity with Volume in between 2-5 million for several days, and the fact the uptrend was lining up and it was coming to a squeeze point.

I am no expert but it is very simple to see when a stock is coming to a point where day traders make a decision to hold or sell.

Trend lines are important. Around these trend lines crowds of shareholders go one way or the other.

This has been the case for IGR, YML, and now FML in the past for me.

I have no idea why FML will move, but 10.5 cents was resistance and it has paste that on volume. Those who got in under 10cents, well done, I only picked up a few, more for a backing of my own charting ability than to make a killing. I see this testing 14 cents. Fair bit of resistance at 13 cents however. 

I am happy with a 30% gain in a few weeks.

Good luck.  If it breaks 15 cents, we will see 20 cents I believe. If you look at long term chart.

The question is IF???

I dont know.... I cant predict, whatever news gets there is anyone guess.

Chart wise looking good.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (19 November 2007)

Ken,

Waiting on the bankable feasibility study (hopefully end of Nov.) to say whether or not its economic to mine their gold and if so how much etc. If it all comes together I would expect 20c to be small change, but need to see the economics of the project to really set a fair value range. They have about 1.6m ozs gold JORC (might be 1.2 can't remember offhand - 50% JV with a Canadian co.) and are looking to bring one of their deposits into early production to create cashflow to ramp up to full production (100,000ozs pa)and then continue exploration in their extensive tenements in Coolgardie. They also own a small nickel project which might come into production next year but we'll see.


----------



## eclectic_nish (20 November 2007)

I agree with the comments..

The BFS is crucial but judging by the processing plans in place i personally think its only a matter of time.

1.6mil oz /2 (50% JV) with potential for upgrades and the nickel project to think about however they have to increase their NI resource atleast another 30-40% for it to be truely economical. Which isnt unlikely as there are still heaps for ground to drill and with cash from oz coming in, i expect big things in 6 months.

Good luck to all holders


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 November 2007)

Ken said:


> ,...more for a backing of my own charting ability than to make a killing....




Time for me to start testing my ability also.  FWIW I'm looking for a break above 10.5 (top of the flag) and then a run to 17. 


Here's why -


----------



## 2BAD4U (6 December 2007)

The flag is running out of time, 9 weeks now and becoming unreliable however the BFS announcement is due early to mid December and with SP now sitting at 9c I'm going to buy in. Based on a (very) rough estimate of the numbers and as per my chart I still think a run to 15 - 17c is possible in the short term.


----------



## 2BAD4U (6 December 2007)

Just to clarify so no one thinks I'm ramping, my prediction is based mainly on the height of the flagpole but only *IF* it breaks out within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (12 December 2007)

Some great results here from the Perseverance deposit:

Summary of Perseverance Grade Control Drill Results:
• 11.7m @ 16.31g/t Au from 83m *(incl. 1.7m @ 65.97g/t)*
• 11.5m @ 27.09g/t Au from 85.5m *(incl. 2.7m @ 65.64g/t)*
• 9.1m @ 87.28g/t Au from 91.5m *(incl. 1.3m @ 273.02g/t)*
• 17.5m @ 7.49g/t *(incl. 0.91m @ 64.12g/t)*
• 13.1m @ 16.23g/t Au *(incl. 3.7m @ 56.85g/t)*
• 9.7m @ 9.15g/t Au
• 4.4m @ 58.23g/t Au
• 3.69m @ 11.15g/t Au
• 3.0m @ 12.46g/t Au

Looking forward to BFS however these results won't be part of it as came too late.


----------



## powerkoala (12 December 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Some great results here from the Perseverance deposit:
> 
> Summary of Perseverance Grade Control Drill Results:
> • 11.7m @ 16.31g/t Au from 83m *(incl. 1.7m @ 65.97g/t)*
> ...




impressive, isn't it?
i just can't stop thinking this is such a great news. 
can't help myself not to enter at this price.
good luck all holders.


----------



## jama_kj (12 December 2007)

it was an ressive set of results but am unsure why this is getting sold down, surely holders would a higher return after the brillant results. i remember this happened when fml announced the resource upgrade... im confused by this stock:dunno:


----------



## Quasar217 (13 December 2007)

This is just ridiculous. The SP is now almost back down where it was before the announcement. Not being an expert on mining results, is there something negative I've missed in the announcement? Everyone seems to think it's pretty good!


----------



## powerkoala (13 December 2007)

Quasar217 said:


> This is just ridiculous. The SP is now almost back down where it was before the announcement. Not being an expert on mining results, is there something negative I've missed in the announcement? Everyone seems to think it's pretty good!




well. i really have no idea what happened with this sp.
i am sure yesterday news is brilliant, but somehow, holder of this sp are not patient enough. can't give a good reason what is happening. 
maybe someone knows something ?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (13 December 2007)

Three possible explanations for the sp:

1) There will be a lot of people 'trapped' in FML from its previous run up to 0.14 after August. These guys will be prepared to dump down when they see renewed strength as they try to limit losses.

2) There'll also be plenty of short-term traders who bought under 0.09 and are selling for small profits.

3) Then there are the ones who bought on the news expecting it to go shooting up and it hasn't so now they are cutting losses.

The results are great. I would think we can expect an upgraded resource within the next few months. But the important thing to watch for is the bankable feasibility study which is due anyday now. If all goes well FML will be pouring gold in April 08.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (20 December 2007)

BSF for Perseverance lode is out. It's a go. Resource upgrade for Perseverance should be in Q1-08. This will give them cashflow and then we should expect to see further studies for the other lodes and hopefully ramp-up over time to their targeted 100,000ozpa. Long way to go but it's a start.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=FML


----------



## 2BAD4U (20 December 2007)

Well I just got in at 8.2.  Stopped looking at the chart fomation (as posted above it had run it's course) and have now just gone in on the fundamentals.


----------



## hangseng (20 December 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> BSF for Perseverance lode is out. It's a go. Resource upgrade for Perseverance should be in Q1-08. This will give them cashflow and then we should expect to see further studies for the other lodes and hopefully ramp-up over time to their targeted 100,000ozpa. Long way to go but it's a start.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=FML




Yes and I also particularly liked the low capex for the return. Entry for me today, excellent risk/reward potential at these levels for mine. I see the potential for FML to rise to over 10c very easily short term now.


----------



## Quasar217 (2 January 2008)

Run up on low volume today. Up 12% to lunchtime with no news. Does someone know something I don't? It didn't run like this when we HAD good news!


----------



## jackson8 (2 January 2008)

a lot of speccy stock up today fdl mky and a number of others . maybe indication of a good start to the new year . also gold getting near new highs could be heading north so this will affect some of these near term producers maybe..... its all speculation


----------



## powerkoala (4 January 2008)

up 3 days in the row.
now in 10c barrier.
chart looks really encouraging. 
resistance at 10.5c and 11.5c.
with gold price at record high, this will make an interesting movement.
good luck all holders.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (4 January 2008)

I'm sure there'll be traders doing well out of this little run. For myself, looking towards production from Perseverance, hopefully by April.


----------



## camaybay (4 January 2008)

MS+Tradesim said:


> I'm sure there'll be traders doing well out of this little run. For myself, looking towards production from Perseverance, hopefully by April.





I thought this chart would help, also posted in potential b/o,yes I agree its about to happen and the sub 0.10 share price should not prevail. (there now dear, is this up to 100)

Cheers
DYOR


----------



## 2BAD4U (4 January 2008)

I would like to see a gap up or a long day through the 11c mark before I would consider it a break out. But I'm a happy camper at the moment, up 20%


----------



## camaybay (4 January 2008)

Yes I agree, just alerting to maybe a P/BO. 3 times the amt of gold as the other guys are hopeing for.  read the PB in General Chat


Cheers


DYOR


----------



## 2BAD4U (30 January 2008)

FML in a trading halt. They were due to announce the letting of the mining contracts about now. Hopefully this will give us a time frame on when things should start gearing up.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 January 2008)

Yeh, I've been patiently waiting for the same thing. Mining approvals and contracts for the work are due by now. I'm hoping they're not going to do a placement but even *if* they do I won't care as long as it's good progress. If bad news, I might bail and load up more VRE.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 January 2008)

Excellent news! FML brought out ann. after market. They are looking to acquire 100% of the Coolgardie gold project and buy out the JV partner with cash and equity. Terms of sale to be announced down the track. That gives them a current JORC resource of over 1.6m ozs and lots of tenements to explore.


----------



## 2BAD4U (7 March 2008)

Been quite at FML for a little while, but an announcement today re the Coolgardie project.  All good news IMO. Be interesting to see the terms (price) of the share purchase plan.


----------



## camaybay (7 March 2008)

This sounds like our offer:-

• the appointment of Perth-based investment bank, Azure Capital - to manage a A$14 million *share placement at 5.5 cents per share, together with a Share Purchase Plan to raise a minimum of A$4.0M* to underpin the acquisition and fast-track the Coolgardie development program

It does say minimum of $4m, I wonder what the limits are to share holders?

Cheers


----------



## camaybay (7 March 2008)

Should every thing happen then, an additional 210m shares at current price 7.2 c would produce a dilution to 5.7 c. Have not counted options & incentives etc. 

The gain is ownership of the production 100000 ozs by 2011 at $360/oz 
$36m nett pa 2011
(as they say on the invoice E&OE)


DYOR


----------



## sting (15 April 2008)

FIRST GOLD POUR FROM PERSERVERANCE

Now that I have your attention Ann just released included a tag on the bottom stating that the first gold pour will be on the 29th at the Greenfields Mill


SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## MS+Tradesim (29 April 2008)

ASX / MEDIA RELEASE 29 April 2008
FOCUS DELIVERS MAIDEN GOLD PRODUCTION AT
COOLGARDIE PROJECT, WESTERN AUSTRALIA
FIRST 6,000t OF ORE PRODUCES APPROXIMATELY 2,000 OUNCES
KEY POINTS
• Focus produces approximately 2,000 oz of gold from 6,000t at grades in excess of 10g/t Au in
first official gold pour in Coolgardie today
• Earlier pours this month have produced a further 1,000 ounces from previously stockpiled
ore, making a total of approximately 3,000 ounces produced to date
• Higher than expected grades auger well for future development of the Perseverance ore
body and surrounding areas
Australian-based gold and nickel company Focus Minerals Ltd (ASX: FML) is pleased to announce that it
has completed its first official gold pour, comprising approximately 2,000 ounces, from the
Perseverance Gold Deposit, part of its 100%-owned Coolgardie Gold Project in Western Australia.
The gold pour marks a significant achievement for Focus as it becomes Australia’s newest gold producer,
and also heralds the revival of the historic Coolgardie Gold Field which has produced over 2.6 million
ounces since 1892.
The official gold pour was attended in Coolgardie today by dignitaries including the Federal Member for
Kalgoorlie, Mr Barry Haase MP, the Member for Murchison-Eyre, Mr John Bowler MLA, community
leaders and members of the local and national media.
The gold produced was achieved from processing 6,000 tonnes of Perseverance ore at a grade in excess
of 10 g/t Au which compares favourably with the reserve grade for the deposit of 8.3g/t Au. It comes after
development of the Perseverance deposit commenced last month following a positive Bankable Feasibility
Study (BFS) completed last year.
The combination of today’s official gold pour in addition to previous pours totalling approximately 1,000
ounces - sourced from previously stockpiled ore - will make up the Company’s first gold shipment of
approximately 3,000 ounces. This effectively represents the Company’s first cashflow.
Commenting on the significant milestone, Focus Minerals’ Managing Director, Mr Peter Williams said:
“Today’s gold pour is a defining moment for Focus and I’d like to thank our valued shareholders, the local
Coolgardie and Kalgoorlie communities, our staff and contractors and everyone else who has supported us
along the way.”
Focus recently upgraded the Probable gold reserve at Perseverance to an estimated 287,000t @ 8.3 g/t/Au
Perth Office – Level 3, 105 St Georges Terrace, Perth, Western Australia 6000
P: 61 8 9215 7888 F: 61 8 9215 7889
W: www.focusminerals.com.au E: pwilliams@focusminerals.com.au
ACN 005 470 799
for a total of 76,000 ounces and early indications are that this figure will be improved upon based on the
grades already being produced, which are higher than initial estimations.
“The ore grades we’ve been receiving have been excellent but not entirely unexpected given the
conservative nature of our estimations,” said Mr Williams.
Mr Williams also said that while production was now Focus’ priority list, it was the delineation of
additional ore reserved that will ensure the long-term prosperity of Focus
“We are still very confident that there are significant high-grade deposits yet to be discovered on our
Coolgardie landholdings and that these deposits – along with our exciting nickel assets - will ensure th
long term prosperity of Focus,” he said.
ENDS


----------



## rob (2 January 2009)

Would like to wish all a happy new year and good luck to all holders thought there would be someone on here today considering the the jump of 36% today now up to 0.030c, would like to know why surely not the gold price maybe a leak. whatever it is i am happy and continue to hold good luck to all


----------



## travwj (2 January 2009)

I was put onto this by a friend, and was just starting to look into this company. At the close of trading today up 0.008 cents or 30 something percent. Woud love to know why it has jumped so much in one day. Are they expected to release any news soon? Anyway will keep watching

Trav


----------



## poortrader (5 January 2009)

anyone know whats going on with FML

its been creeping up slowly the last 2 days

almost back to where i originally bought it at


----------



## MS+Tradesim (5 January 2009)

poortrader said:


> anyone know whats going on with FML
> 
> its been creeping up slowly the last 2 days
> 
> almost back to where i originally bought it at




The same thing is happening with all my speccies. Think it might be just across the board relief buying....08 over, new year starting, optimism etc etc.
Many shares were oversold but the worst of the global economics has not even hit yet so I don't know how long this buying will last.


----------



## sagitar (15 May 2009)

Hi all, 
Anyone following this one? FML is forming a nice formation - development of a symmetrical triangle. If/when it breaks up, I see a short term target of 4.6c.  

Note, there's a history of exceptionally large volume in this stock so certainly plenty of liquidity. 

Good luck & maybe see ya's at the top...
Sagitar


----------



## fureien (18 May 2009)

ive been watching this all day.
there were about 43 buyers stacked against 5 sellers at 0.025 and 0.026 respectively

the volume was18 million against 1.8 million
10 minutes before close sellers drop down below 500k and 2 sellers. when they finally disappear
i was ready to buy. and then BOOM
some big player puts a sell order of 4.8 million (a third of the entire days volume)...

*creeps back into his 0.025 position lol*


----------



## fureien (20 May 2009)

is anyone else holding this besides me?
is this stock not moving or is it not moving 

theres so many buyers stacks against sellers and i keep seeing one seller being replaced by a new seller the moment the price moves up a bit.
ive been seeing that alot lately
its like people dont want their stock prices to move up.

is there any company price senstive news we can expect soon to give this sp a little kick in the bum


----------



## choochoo35 (20 May 2009)

Yes... a bit of patience is required. If you want volatility get some FMG. I think FML is a good spec. stock but best chance of a decent rise in sp is still months off.

Good Luck all


----------



## sagitar (20 May 2009)

Might be worth keeping a watch on the pog. Any significant movement there would surely affect fml's share price. Spot gold's unexpected drop yesterday is showing signs of recovery.  Question is whether it will be sustained.


----------



## fureien (20 May 2009)

choochoo35 said:


> Yes... a bit of patience is required. If you want volatility get some FMG. I think FML is a good spec. stock but best chance of a decent rise in sp is still months off.
> 
> Good Luck all




ugh fmg, not going down that road again. i bought in the day before the whole andrew forest vs asic thing went down. didnt look too good for my portfolio

but yes sagitar i will keep and eye out on the POG i forgot tahts something else that affects the share price.


----------



## choochoo35 (20 May 2009)

Don't disagree totally with any of that but, IMO, FML will not see any significant sp rise until they are mining, processing and selling alot more gold - IE end of '09. POG movements have had some but not alot of impact on FML sp.

BTW, Fureien, I hope you held on to FMG until the Shanghai listing rumours. If so, even if you bought just prior to ASIC Vs FMG/Twiggy announcement you wouldn't have lost $$$ .


----------



## choochoo35 (21 May 2009)

Nice move this morning and lots of buyers. Everyone talking about FML testing 3c this morning but I'm still not convinced... Hope I'm wrong


----------



## fureien (21 May 2009)

choochoo35 said:


> Nice move this morning and lots of buyers. Everyone talking about FML testing 3c this morning but I'm still not convinced... Hope I'm wrong




yep nice movements today. i hope it holds at 2.7 cents as support. i dont want to see it dip to 2.5 again

and i sold fmg immediately. the shanghai thing was a long time after. during that time i already made back my losses with other stocks like aoe and lyc etc

but lesson learnt being that patience pays off...most of the time


----------



## choochoo35 (21 May 2009)

Vale just announced they will pull out of Heron Kal Nickel project. Not sure how (if any) much this will impact on FML share price, as FML Nickel hardly advanced. But can't hurt...


----------



## choochoo35 (27 May 2009)

Volume starting to shrink now so if the upside breakout is going to happen, you would think it would be in the next few days. Interesting to see if chartists are on the money with this one. Symmetrical Triangle technically broken today with close at 2.8c. Is Wednesday the breakout day?

Good Luck.


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

nope apparently not. so far day high of 0.029 currenlty 0.027 mite hit 2.8 cents but w're gunna see another stalemate between byers and sellers again


looks like the market does not give a rats hindquarter about the milestone announcement lol


----------



## fureien (28 May 2009)

hey i just listened to the ceo address for FML
http://www.brr.com.au/event/57821/fml-amec-2009-national-mining-congress-mr-campbell-baird-ceo
id reccommend a listen to it to know more about the company.

from what i understand in the next 2 weeks theyre going to start drilling again so we might see some announcement and Sp rise. that may trigger a breakout.

however the real news is that theyve got future contracts that allow them to sell at $1000AUD per ounce or something (i forgot the quanityt) but thats a really good price. and theyre going to do it every qaurter. by year end we should see some real action.
i cant summarise everything (cause i cant remember everything he said) but basically FML is looking REALLLLLLL good long term.

cash in the bank
debt low and being paid off
great assets
drilling soon
huge prospects for the future


im gunna wait for the breakout and depending on the volume mite sell to dodge the day traders, but definitely going to get back in for the long term.


----------



## choochoo35 (30 May 2009)

I don't know if i was half-convinced by all the talk of a break-out in the last few weeks... but I'm falling back into more conservative thoughts. I don't discount a break above 3c in the next few weeks but even if it does I think I'll hold at least until after 3MH is recommissioned. Everything appears to say buy but the market ain't buyin' - not above the magic mark anyway. Unless we see a re-rating or above average results from further exploration I think it will hang under 3c. And if I'm wrong I'll smile anyway.


----------



## fureien (31 May 2009)

one thing for sure is that i dont think the stock will drop because the market sees potential in FML.
just like you say the market aint buying it up over the magic mark. so i guess it will take some big announcement to push it. Im hoping start of drilling will be enough. it all depends on the mood though. last month everyone was excited and buying up stocks like crazy at every tiny insiginicant announcement. this month had a bad start, so hoping for a good recovery in june which will drive this baby up!


----------



## drewy22 (3 June 2009)

anyone else watching fml this morning. Up to .03 with huge volumes and alot of buyers stacked up against sellers.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (3 June 2009)

I've been keeping a close eye on FML and their activities for awhile. Today's action is about the same as the last 5 times it's traded at the 3c level. But the lows are getting higher and it might have a nice run when it finally breaks....but judging by the current games at 0.029 that probably won't be today.


----------



## bowman (3 June 2009)

Funny how some stocks become 'trader' stocks for a while.

I have a love/hate relationship with these and FML is at the top of my list.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (3 June 2009)

That's more like it. Maybe it will break up today. Nice chunky buy to take out the line at 3c and flip it up.


----------



## sagitar (3 June 2009)

Very nice breakout today guys, hope you were all onboard. What kicked it all off this morning was the buyer with 7.4M shares at 3c. Combined with the record number of shares traded today, I'm pretty confident it was probably a Fund grabbing stock while it's still significantly undervalued. Have a good evening.

cheers all...


----------



## choochoo35 (3 June 2009)

Yes, you called it sagitar. Nice to see some action without any fundamental reason for a break out. Imagine if we get an upgrade?


----------



## fureien (3 June 2009)

Oh man, I was at work today without acess to a computer. And it was really busy. I was fully stressing over my stocks. Finally I rsorted to using iPhone and. Boy was I smiling when I saw XML. Great call sagitar.

Btw choochoo35 what's an ugrade?
I think besides the strong buying volume, it could also be the anouncement of drilling recommencement that's to be anticipated this week or next.

The question is whether to take profits tommorrow or friday. I it holds to friday. It mite go nuts because of the long weekend


----------



## choochoo35 (4 June 2009)

By "upgrades" I mean 2 things: production and drilling - IE Late in last milling campaign FML encountered high sulphur grades, restricting production/affects recovery of ore - Also why ThreeMH so important. Current milling campaign began on May 1st.

If current drilling at perserverence deposit shows better than expected size of mineralisation deposit/or grades this is GOOD. Should affect SP.

Either way, IMO there is a lot of potential over medium term. I could take some nice profits now -- and do expect some profit-taking in next few days, reducing SP -- then buy back in, but I don't want to miss anything.

I'm in for long haul. 

Good luck all.


----------



## legs (4 June 2009)

This is what the chart looks like now... has anyone an idea of where they think it might stop at? I can see a very nice pennant formed but cant see where it may go to.


----------



## fureien (4 June 2009)

choochoo35 said:


> By "upgrades" I mean 2 things: production and drilling - IE Late in last milling campaign FML encountered high sulphur grades, restricting production/affects recovery of ore - Also why ThreeMH so important. Current milling campaign began on May 1st.
> 
> If current drilling at perserverence deposit shows better than expected size of mineralisation deposit/or grades this is GOOD. Should affect SP.
> 
> ...





same im in long haul too. FML looks great but i wanna avoid being hit by day traders so ive put a sell order in already



legs said:


> This is what the chart looks like now... has anyone an idea of where they think it might stop at? I can see a very nice pennant formed but cant see where it may go to.




well the current breakout past 3 cents is certainly great, as it will certainly be a psychological breakout and influence ppl to start buying, but in terms of price and volume its nothing spectacular when compared to usual breakouts.

so i see potential to reach at least 3.5 cents but the real target is 4 cents.

we will see heavy resistnace there, and it would take some real good drilling results to break through them. once it breaks 4 cents, i would call that spectacular.

currently im keeping an eye on when the gap might close to sell, but im defnitely buying back in


----------



## choochoo35 (4 June 2009)

IMO 4 cents is underestimating value of this stock. Look at the numbers and see where price of gold is/may be in next 6 mths. With prod'n at 100,000 oz/pa I can't see why 8-10 cents ain't right price for FML. Many things have to go as forecast - POG/drilling results/prod'n/3MH refurb etc. but not much downside IMO. S/term profit takers will see some intermittent adjustments to SP but I'd rather ride for awhile. Current strength at 3.0/3.1 cents is ominous.

Cheers,

CC35


----------



## fureien (5 June 2009)

im really talking about short term. pretty much everything is undervalued rigth now, and its not logical to expect a proper recovery anytime soon. regardless of how strong gold is or what its worth, in the short term we arent gunna see it 8- 10 cents.
theres going to be small daily movements, followed by days of reversals due to hitting resistance points. and selling pressure from day traders taking profits. so we will only see 8 - 10 cents towards end of the year.
although from the past 2 months, i dont noe what to expect anymore, we mite hit it next week, next month, next year even. but realistically at least in the short term, you can expect that 4 cents would be a safe bet for june.


----------



## choochoo35 (5 June 2009)

Agree Fureien: 4c this month is a good bet IMO. I am talking EOY @ 8-10c. And also agree anything can happen with the world at the moment - but I'm very bullish on FML continual upgrades in 2H and POG continual + ... and once market sees potential of FML can't see SP adjustments being anything other than profit-taking - IE few 0.0cents retreat, followed by gains until EOY. Of course, caveat is all keeps going well in the world and no more surprises to spook market. But that's just my position - if you bought at 2.4/2.5 a few weeks ago can understand why you'd wanna take 3+ cents if you've got something better to put your $$$ into. I just don't see anything better at mo.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Sean K (5 June 2009)

choochoo35 said:


> Agree Fureien: 4c this month is a good bet IMO. I am talking EOY @ 8-10c.



Choochoo, there's some TA supporting 4c short term, but nothing for 8-10c. Simply producing X amount of au is not enough. Can you please add in the rest of the fundamental analysis? Thanks! kennas


----------



## choochoo35 (6 June 2009)

Hi kennas,

I just posted a long-winded reply and got timed out when I hit "submit". So I'll try to summarise...

I am not trading this stock now. Changed tack after some research and after getting an analysis which I can't post (not co. related so don't read anything in to that) - and I am now HOLDING. There are plenty of valuations floating around, which I have compared to the one I received and many offer similar 8-10c range. 

FML remains a Spec IMO but has a lot going for it at current price. Caveats are POG in 6mths - not now - and successful recommissioning of 3MH. FML has to prove they can produce at 100Kopa. If they can, you can do your own numbers on 100Kopa @ 1000-1200US (IMO) and cost of around 500AU on base of 1.8Mou. Current processing agreement at Greenfields site allows only 480,000 tpa. 3MH will allow 1.2Mtpa plus Greenfields until 2017(?) if required. Also:
- Good management - sound recent decisions give me confidence and they rarely ramp the SP.
- Future upgrades - eg: Perserverence Deposit 225 south level latest face samples = higher grades and open at south and depth/Brilliant Deposit 80% increase on previous resource estimate/Empress should be brought into production this year (47Ko) etc.
- Hedge Free in Sept/Debt Free in Dec/Cash flow positive
- No one has factored Nepean into SP. Nickel can't stay where it is forever and Nepean has never been tested at depth.

Of course, DYOR and my assumptions can fly out the window and I'll be way wrong - that's why I haven't mortaged the house... but when I add up the numbers and look at what I paid for my shares it's worth a hold.

All the best,

CC35


----------



## fureien (7 June 2009)

i think the general consensus is that FML is worth taking a plunge, if not for the long term, then at least until the end of the year. theres alot of potential. i personally like how everythings coming back online, and POG and the debt levels and overal great management. as always be ready when and if things do take a turn for the worse. that being said, ive already made great returns with this stock already. something really bad has to happen to rock this boat!


----------



## choochoo35 (11 June 2009)

Well, that little burst over last week or so didn't amount to much. But 3c base is noteworthy with POG recent performance. Any chartists have a read?


----------



## UPKA (12 June 2009)

consolidation after the jump, a pennant has been formed, if the POG hold up, should expect another jump soon...


----------



## TradeDaily (19 June 2009)

Down to 0.026 today and considering doubling my holdings. Any chartists out there have any insight on whether this one is headed from here?


----------



## fureien (21 June 2009)

i cant believe it hit 2.6 cents

i bought in at 2.5 cents and didnt sell after that last jump cuase i had faith 3 cents would hold.

in my opinion 2.5 cents wud be the lowest that it will drop. that drop last week was purely becaue market was down and there was nothing to hold the sp up.
so this week we might see it dip below 2.6 slightly. im expecting a recovery eventually anyway. 
sd upka mentioned its formed a pennant, so most likely it will jump. quite confident about this. im considering loading up more of fml if it hits 2.5

it all depends how the market opens on monday. because i dont remember expecting any company announcements anytime soon, so all movements would be people trading based off charts probably. and the charts say buy


----------



## choochoo35 (12 July 2009)

Campbell Baird was bullish during German interview last week (estimates POG at US1100 in next 6 mths/3MH refurb and debt repayments on target/record milling campaign just completed) - and POG still holding above 900+US despite downward pressure... yet we still get slow descent back to major support at 2.5. How many holders will remain patient?


----------



## TheMainMan (12 July 2009)

I just picked up a wedge of these. There's  not much volume in the stock and people certainty aren't selling at 2.5 (well not if they don't have to).

Not sure if the record milling campaign is a one off thou' If they start to get repeat results like that one. Well it's bingo. 

otherwise the way I see it is most of the hard work has been done, now we just have to wait  see......    opcorn:   ......


----------



## choochoo35 (25 July 2009)

Volume now and they're selling at 2.4, not just 2.5. I'm still a believer - bought some more today - but only just...


----------



## fureien (27 July 2009)

wow todays price was a bit unnerving eh

i offloaded half my holdings at 2.6 cents after not selling during the breakout.

i tried to buy some today at 2.2 cents but it recovered before my order could get processed. although volume is low i think these prices are a bargain. im a believer and it may be a long wait, but all i gotta do is buy some around 2.2 or 2.3 cents and hold till december then see easy profits when market reacts to some announcements. ok that sounded like a ramp but yeh its something ive been thinking of doing for quite a while.

i dont really want to change my order to 2.3 cents atm cause i think theres still some room for it to dip. lets hope my patience pays off


----------



## choochoo35 (27 July 2009)

Well, it's got me???? 

Only thing in the 1/4ly was higher cost per oz... mainly due to inability to process mined ore. But, for me, that's just more ammo to get 3MH up. POG up over 950US and looking to go higher - yet nil impact on FML SP - or other goldies for that matter.

Either someone knows something; FML holders are selling to get into other equities; or someone's driving the price down. (Hedge free/debt free and a new mill up and running - who'd be a candidate?) 

Long term anyway... but it would be nice to get back into the black.

See what tomorrow brings...


----------



## TheMainMan (28 July 2009)

Well shes back to 26 again.

No wait till the processing plant is up and running, then we'll see how much gold these guys can turn out.

I bought them for the gold, but they also produce nickel, so nickel price will effect them as well.

long term...


----------



## choochoo35 (31 July 2009)

Matador dumping their stock - that'll keep the SP down... only about 150 mill to go... Hold on, I say... Year End and all holders will be smiling IMO.


----------



## TheMainMan (31 July 2009)

choochoo35 said:


> Matador dumping their stock - that'll keep the SP down... only about 150 mill to go... Hold on, I say... Year End and all holders will be smiling IMO.




Any idea on why there selling? It's always a worry, but they could just need the cash, and it would explain why the price is so static.

mmmm' must look in to Matador a bit more. (being throttled at the moment thou' exceeded by download limit for the month)


----------



## choochoo35 (31 July 2009)

No idea. Maybe they've been selling them for months - shares received as part of buyout settlement were in voluntary escrow until Apr 30 - and only now when they "cease to be substantial shareholder" is it evident to mkt. Maybe they need/want the cash. Even so, why wouldn't you wait? 

We just need a big insto/player to come in and take them all in one bite... if selling the lot is the intention.

time will tell,

Cheers.


----------



## J.Baker (12 August 2009)

There has been a bit of news with this one recently............ Something to watch out for perhaps?...............


----------



## berbouy (12 August 2009)

yes, fml caught my eye today-announcement of agreement between mat and fml for toll treating i think-asx ann.
looking at their website i was suprised at the resource size that fml are sitting on , and perhaps worth watching as 3 mile hill ramps up to eventual production?-


----------



## TheMainMan (17 August 2009)

Looks like someone has finaly spotted it.

Focus Minerals Ltd.	FML	0.031*	+0.003 (10.71%)	



will it hold ? or will it fold?


----------



## bowman (7 September 2009)

What does it take to break the shackles that these one and two tick traders have over this stock.

If today's announcement doesn't do it, nothing will.


----------



## bowman (8 September 2009)

Those pesky scalpers are still there but they have moved up a few ticks. :

Now if we could just nudge up above the channel at around .036...........


----------



## Joe Blow (16 September 2009)

No more no/low content posts in this thread please. 

If you have some meaningful content to contribute, feel free. If not, please refrain from posting.


----------



## Hedders (7 October 2009)

FML on the rise today- up 0.5c or 12.5%. Obviously gold's run has helped it a little, but does anyone know if there's more to it? No announcements that I can see, but buyers are 2:1 at the moment.


----------



## Techbuy (7 October 2009)

Hedders said:


> FML on the rise today- up 0.5c or 12.5%. Obviously gold's run has helped it a little, but does anyone know if there's more to it? No announcements that I can see, but buyers are 2:1 at the moment.




I have been watching and buying FML since 2007 and main reasons I do are;

Their processing plant is due to come on line in December (should have been November) and they have had to use another company to process their ore and still have reported a profit. Sounds good to me.

They say they are sitting on a good sized resource which they maintain makes them a mid-tier Gold miner and if you compare them to SBM and BDG two mid-tier miners, their share price should move up closer to them over the next 12 to 18 months as they ramp up production.

All this information is available on their website so there is no guess work or day dreaming. I am not a miner and would like someone to give a real comparison of the amount of gold they have compared to SBM and BDG so I know I have not got it wrong.


----------



## Liquidsky2037 (8 October 2009)

Did anyone see this institutional placement coming?  

Ref: asx announcements (sorry I cant post links yet)

I would have thought a company that has just:
   - reported a maiden profit
   - about to become hedge free
   - aboutto become debt free 
   - about to commission an processing plant to lift production to 80,000oz pa
Would not need to further dilute the 2,646,000,000 shares already on issue,  or am I missing something ???

I really hope there is some major good news in the pipeline that they need to fund.

Brenden


----------



## TheMainMan (8 October 2009)

I agree,

* There's just something not quite right about this trading halt.*

  1) From the halt to the announcement being published took about two hours, normally takes 10mins,

   2) My mate was selling some FML shares, and his trade was executed at a higher price than those before him! Comsec said they do this when the buyer and seller are both Comsec, but his been trading for years and has never experienced that before. 

  3)  Trading has been fast on this stock lately, normally it's real slow.

Someone is getting stooged, just hope it’s the sellers.

Some wiered stuff going on....


----------



## bowman (8 October 2009)

This is a mining stock.

It mines cash from gullible investors.

I got out yesterday and I won't be back.


----------



## Hedders (8 October 2009)

bowman said:


> This is a mining stock.
> 
> It mines cash from gullible investors.
> 
> I got out yesterday and I won't be back.




Ouch! Not good news for mugs like me who are still holding then. I agree that the trading halt has come at a strange time, after they've been talking up the recent performance of their company, but can you tell me why you got out yesterday, Bowman?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (9 October 2009)

Liquidsky2037 said:


> Did anyone see this institutional placement coming?
> 
> Ref: asx announcements (sorry I cant post links yet)
> 
> ...




Hi Brenden,

I can't seem to find any announcement re an institutional placement.  Can you tell me when this news was released?

Thanks,
Karren


----------



## Liquidsky2037 (9 October 2009)

Its in the trading halt request - Go to ASX and have a look at their announcements

"The company requests that its securities be placed into trading halt pending the release of an announcement on a placement of securities to a number of institutional investors."

Just picked this up from the West Australian:

"Focus Minerals is understood to be working on plans to raise about $8 million at 4 ¢ a share.

The stock will be placed by Petra Capital to mostly institutional clients, with the proceeds to be used for working capital and for some mill equipment.

Focus shares traded at 4.7 ¢ before being placed in a trading halt yesterday."


----------



## fureien (11 October 2009)

which mean the sp will plummet down below 4c within the first 20 mins of trading tommorrow. im still holding this thing. im so glad i read this thread today lolz


----------



## MeadKeg (12 October 2009)

Low was 4.4cents today and ended up closing at 4.6cents.

The news didn't seem to do much apart from the large volumes traded today. The raising of $8.25mil had a valid reason and that was to buy spare parts as an insurance policy in case any of their production equipment breaks down over the coming year.

FML are expecting to get gold production up to 80,000 ounces in 2010 and when I looked at another gold producer, Bendigo Mining (BDG), they're expecting to produce 80-90,000 ounces in 2010. The difference however is BDG are trading at 25cents while FML around 4.6cents, but FML has about 5times more shares issued than BDG. I think however that FML is on a good track will be good as an investment over the coming year, but only time will tell.

DYOR


----------



## Liquidsky2037 (13 October 2009)

Yeah it seems a lot more people with a heap more money involved than I have thought that everything was on the up and up with the decision making process.  Interesting comparison with BDG, stats as of last night:

                    FML              BDG
2010 prod:   80-90koz       80-90koz
Market cap:  $122m            $130m
P/e:               23               13.38
Div (cps)         0                  0.5 (maiden FY09)
Prod cost      $603              $710
2009 profit     3.5m               8.5m

If you allow for FML coming into production relatively recently and earnings to increase they look pretty similar.  The real differentiator appears to be gold reserves (Indicated plus inferred):

FML 1,800,000oz
BDG 188,000oz

I used to trade FML on TA but I now hold on fundamentals and will continue to do so.

All numbers lifted from annual report, profit statements and reserve statements available from ASX announcements (sorry I havent made enough posts to be able to include links) - DYOR


----------



## Techbuy (13 October 2009)

Liquidsky2037 said:


> Yeah it seems a lot more people with a heap more money involved than I have thought that everything was on the up and up with the decision making process.  Interesting comparison with BDG, stats as of last night:
> 
> FML              BDG
> 2010 prod:   80-90koz       80-90koz
> ...




I cooked up this spreadsheet with what I can find so far, any input to get this more accurate or more meaningful would be appreciated.
The way is seems to me is that the best one is SBM followed by FML and then BDG. I think there may be more Gold around for BDG as I do not know if this included the Tassie mine they just bought.
I do hold shares in all three- bit of a gold finger... LOL...   
DYOR just the same! 
View attachment Gold-shares-excel2003.xls


----------



## MeadKeg (14 October 2009)

Volume is about 310million so far today, I'm guessing this qualifies for an unusual volume alert?

Something has really spurred on FML today and it's my guess that people are getting the news that they're going to ramp up their gold production over the coming year. Gold fever has returned.


----------



## fureien (5 November 2009)

When is the 3 mile high thingy expected to be reopened? i remember it was late november but i cant remember if they specified a date or not.

ive been trading this in and out several times the past month. nice little profits. will keep doing this but im afraid i will accidently sell the day before they announces it reopens or something lol

then again im sure some insider traders will ramp the price a bit so ill use that as an indicator to hold


----------



## MeadKeg (5 November 2009)

Should be coming online in December, but don't think they've specified a date.

Lately it has been a good trading share, bouncing up and down between 4.7 and 5.7. Best thing to do in my opinion is to trade within it and also have a second stash in case it jumps up.

They also announced some sort of high gold yield but didn't spur the SP much.
I'm still holding, waiting to see where FML goes.


----------



## Fool (25 November 2009)

Large volume day today, 192,571,043. trying to reach the old high of .065. live webcast tomorrow at 3pm (AGM); should be interesting !!!


----------



## dandd (25 November 2009)

most of the trade was in the last hour or so too, it went crazy.  seems like someone knows something and the only announcement to market is about the agm tomorrow.  very interesting indeed!


----------



## stretchie (25 November 2009)

This is an interesting little gold miner indeed. With the AUS gold price rising over the last week or so there should be more support for local gold miners with increasing production. These guys fit the bill as far as I'm concerned, they seem to be doing the right things to bring more production on stream and with low debt and a maiden profit I'm expecting big things from them in the next 12 months. They also have really large green field tenements around Coolgardie so the potential for a big discovery is there once they get a more complete drilling program underway. Been waiting patiently for a retest of 6.5c, hopefully a break upwards from that is not far away!


----------



## Annwn (25 November 2009)

Chart of FML to see what we are looking at, broken upwards from trading range that has been developing since early Nov, broken out today on large Vol, strong upday closing on the high.

Cheers


----------



## MeadKeg (10 December 2009)

3 Mile Hill should've been up and running by the 9th (yesterday). Hopefully the news will come at anytime to say they've got it online but it wouldn't surprise me if news also came saying its been delayed.


----------



## Putty7 (10 December 2009)

Yes I bought in Monday anticipating the announcement and waiting patiently, hopefully it won't be to far away, it's already been pushed into December so they shouldn't be far away even if it is delayed again.


----------



## oldblue (5 January 2010)

Should we be concerned that there's been no news on the commissioning of the Three Mile Mill plant, expected to have taken place in December?

OK, everyone's on holiday!


----------



## dandd (15 January 2010)

Great to see the plant has been commissioned which put a rocket under the share price yesterday and it has not dropped back too far today.  But where will this stock head from here?


----------



## joseph1234 (29 January 2010)

What are your thoughts on this stock? It has had a steady uplift from Sept09 and just recently dropped back down to 7 cents.


----------



## craigj (30 January 2010)

i think this is a good stock to hold beacuse they are producing and generating cash   it is however heavily traded and fluctuates in price
buy 2 parcels if you like the story keep 1 long term and trade the other one to pay for the long term hold


----------



## kgee (30 January 2010)

For those interested

Todays West Australian, Hartley's have a spec buy reccomendation with target 8.6 c 

producing 100,000 oz (within 12 months of refurb)
looking at a mine life 10 years


----------



## Clay (20 April 2010)

Ability to convert resources to reserves remains my concern but otherwise looks a good stock.  Has anyone else a view on FML now.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2010)

Is what they are doing coming in on guidance?

Targetting 100k ounces pa from 2011.

Are they going to hit that? 

And what's the cash costs?

Current mc of $150m by my records, so how's that all stack up?


----------



## frankie_boy (19 May 2010)

Seem as tho this stock has run out of puff... 

I was happy when i sold some off when i did... held the rest but nothing has prevailed..


----------



## Doris (17 September 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> Seem as tho this stock has run out of puff...
> 
> I was happy when i sold some off when i did... held the rest but nothing has prevailed..




Results out today would reward patience if you averaged down from May when you wrote above.  I just left mine in the bottom drawer...


----------



## Doris (20 September 2010)

Nice to see this penny stock up 7% this morning on my red watch list although it's still got a way to go yet to retrieve its losses frankie_boy.


----------



## frankie_boy (20 September 2010)

Doris said:


> Nice to see this penny stock up 7% this morning on my red watch list although it's still got a way to go yet to retrieve its losses frankie_boy.




um...

i got a big DOH on that one..

someone should of left it in the draw..


----------



## Doris (20 September 2010)

Patience...  Finally up 8.9% on the day makes my BHP look lame. 

The intraday chart seems to be pushing for an interesting morning tomorrow by the huge volume (12 million?) in the closing auction to keep it at 0.061.

Love these pennies when they move and you're in play even if it is recovery.


----------



## polska (7 October 2010)

anyone following this little gem? I have been for a while now and with the rising gold price and their ability to explore and produce looks the goods, a small company that makes a profit is good. At 5.5c they look good but I'm hoping for a small fall back to 5c so I can snap them up. Any others following FML?


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (7 October 2010)

I just had a quick flick through their recently quarterly, quite impressive for only 150 million. Plenty of explorers out there trading at a similar price to this, and plenty of upside, I would look more indepth at this company but I've got a few other companies on the ol' watchlist which I think are better value. I'd probably rate it as a longer term stock, seems to be trading a bit below true value but it'll need a catalyst to get it up around where it should be (8ish cents from some calcs just done in my head).


----------



## mr. jeff (7 October 2010)

seem to have some good news, have just bought a few so that I pay more attention to them, seem to spend a lot of time advertising...

good news yesterday though with a 

"Focus Minerals (ASX:FML) is pleased to advise that drilling to establish a sustainable production base for upcoming open pit mining at its Coolgardie Gold Operations in Western Australia has delivered a series of outstanding high-grade gold intersections from the Happy Jack deposit, adjacent to its flagship Tindals Mining Centre.

The ongoing 20-hole surface drilling program at Happy Jack, which is intended to validate historical drilling and test for high-grade ore potential, has delivered excellent intersections from the first 12 holes, including :

- 8m @ 55.6g/t Au from 114m (with visible Au)

- 2m @ 20.7g/t Au from 29 metres

- 4m @ 7.0g/t Au from 75 metres, and

- 2m @ 5.3g/t Au from 88 metres."

Good results and they have plenty of dirt to play with
not on a breakout and not major volume either, but good volume.

I don't know enough about them though. yet. do some reading and share the learning!


----------



## polska (7 October 2010)

mr. jeff said:


> seem to have some good news, have just bought a few so that I pay more attention to them, seem to spend a lot of time advertising...
> 
> good news yesterday though with a
> 
> ...




yeh i read that latest news and was impressed by the way this company is run, even their website is very professional, seem very undervalued at 5 odd cents considering they are profitable, I'm very keen to jump in


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (7 October 2010)

Polska you don't ever look at the share price to value a company, you look at the market cap. Sorry if I misread but so many people seem to think share price means something.


----------



## polska (8 October 2010)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> Polska you don't ever look at the share price to value a company, you look at the market cap. Sorry if I misread but so many people seem to think share price means something.




I'm aware what market cap is, but i'm still a relative newbie to shares, thanks for pointing that out though, i don't go rushing in like a mad man though don't worry about that haha


----------



## maffu (12 November 2010)

polska said:


> I'm aware what market cap is, but i'm still a relative newbie to shares, thanks for pointing that out though, i don't go rushing in like a mad man though don't worry about that haha




Its a good point previously made. This company is valued at 150-160million.
It has a cheap share price but its not a penny dreadful or necessarily 'cheap'.

I have seen some fundamental analysis of this stock valuing it at about the 300mil level (10c a share), (http://www.focusminerals.com.au/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=LDAwSfPco5A=&tabid=314&mid=879)
and I am trying to buy in today at 0.56
It has a decent revenue stream already as its a production stock, and it also has exploration potential (and a very cool name with Treasure Island )


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

Gday guys new to Aussie stock forums but not to FML
Ive held and accumulated for 14 months now and am very very bullish LT on FML.
The coy has achieved some great milestones in the past 12 months inc the refurbishment of there own gold processing plant (TMH) and aggressive drilling program and the aquisition of TI!
This is my core holding of nearly 1m and am very excited about the future!!


----------



## polska (14 December 2010)

great little stock and looks to be a good buy with gold prices the way they are, i was hoping for a drop back to 0.049-0.05c so i can get in


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

Im accumulating at anything under .056c(funds allowing) as this is gem of a stock! IMO
SP is not going anywhere for a while until the cash costs are lower and reserves increased, also they have a big register,but this is fine by me for now, im not full yet!!


----------



## polska (15 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Im accumulating at anything under .056c(funds allowing) as this is gem of a stock! IMO
> SP is not going anywhere for a while until the cash costs are lower and reserves increased, also they have a big register,but this is fine by me for now, im not full yet!!




Down to 0.052c today, i am hoping for a drop to 0.05c, i'd love to get some at that sort of price range!


----------



## xenith69 (15 December 2010)

I got more at 0.053!!
Cant see 0.05, but i may be wrong!
Bargain at current levels


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

I love the fact that management dont make usless anns to help prop up SP like so many others, im very happy that they just get on with the business of running the company.
We will have our time re SP IMO, and this is just a great accumulation phase!
The awakening giant is becoming restless!!


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2010)

Technically its a dog.
Showing absolutely nadda


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Technically its a dog.
> Showing absolutely nadda




Well its a good thing you ignore funnymentals, one less trader taking small profits!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Well its a good thing you ignore funnymentals, one less trader taking small profits!




Hi Xenith, I notice that you've called FML a bargain at current levels. For the benefit of those reading this thread, could you please elaborate a little on the fundamentals and why you believe FML to be undervalued?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Well its a good thing you ignore funnymentals, one less trader taking small profits!




Strange that you equate technical trading with taking Small profits?
Waiting for years for the market to agree with your analysis of value
which may never happen seems to me to be a waste of time and funds.
At least I can see exactly when the market agrees on an in balance in price.
I can then take Immediate advantage of it.

From 2004 till now this chart has been less than inspiring.
Click to expand.

The chart below this MSB is however what I would call inspiring


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Strange that you equate technical trading with taking Small profits?
> Waiting for years for the market to agree with your analysis of value
> which may never happen seems to me to be a waste of time and funds.
> At least I can see exactly when the market agrees on an in balance in price.
> ...




I meant no disrespect, but traders are the ones keeping the SP of good companies down!
Yes i try to buy dips and sell peaks at times so i guess im contradicting myself a little in that regard!
It does all depend on individual investing strategies i guess!
Good luck with your trading!


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> but traders are the ones keeping the SP of good companies down!




Could you expand on that comment, ie how that is and/or some examples ?


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Xenith, I notice that you've called FML a bargain at current levels. For the benefit of those reading this thread, could you please elaborate a little on the fundamentals and why you believe FML to be undervalued?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Well ill give it shot!
Focus minerals are debt free,hedge free, are the only company in history to consolidate the entire Coolgardie goldfields region in WA.
They recently refurbished there own 1.7mtpa gold processing plant and are currently producing around 80,000 oz of AU per annum ramping up to 100,000 in 2011, then 120,000!
They have the Nepean Nickel mine under care and maintenance waiting for a sustained nickel price, recently bought  a 75% stake in a prospective tenement on Lake Cowan (treasure island) which has outstanding initial surface high grade CU samples along with prospective gold vein structures on the famous BOULDER LEFROY FAULT (super pit)!
Coupled with a POG that shows no sign of slowing going forward (IMO), to me this is a no brainer.
Heres a link to the company website well worth a read.
http://www.focusminerals.com.au/

Always do your own research

Cheers
Xen


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Boggo said:


> Could you expand on that comment, ie how that is and/or some examples ?




Im not looking for an argument, just stating my opinion regarding day traders and highly liquid stocks.
Im also not suggesting that all highly liquid stocks are good.
IMO the stock in question FML, is a day traders delight and, a restructure of the register may or may not change this.
I believe in the company and its fundamentals going forward!
Cheers


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Im not looking for an argument, just stating my opinion regarding day traders and highly liquid stocks.




No mention or intention to argue, you have made a statement on a public forum that 







> traders are the ones keeping the SP of good companies down



I am not aware of this being the case so I was just wondering if you could expand on that comment with some support or explanation as I am interested in the theory supporting the statement.


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Boggo said:


> No mention or intention to argue, you have made a statement on a public forum that
> I am not aware of this being the case so I was just wondering if you could expand on that comment with some support or explanation as I am interested in the theory supporting the statement.




The theory is quite simple i thought
  large buy volume usually leads to higher SP
  large sell volume usually leads to lower SP
Maybe in my statement in that earlier post should have read....
Day traders who take small profits in  some liquid stocks help keep the SP lower, but is certainly not the only reason!


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Sorry i am new to this forum and will, in future, think about wording my posts differently.
Certainly didnt mean to rattle any cages!
GL with your trading/investing all.
Cheers


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> I meant no disrespect, but traders are the ones keeping the SP of good companies down!
> Yes i try to buy dips and sell peaks at times so i guess im contradicting myself a little in that regard!
> It does all depend on individual investing strategies i guess!
> Good luck with your trading!



I'm not sure how traders keep the price of penny stocks down that can not be shorted. The whole 'capping' debate of minnows is mainly supported by L Plate taxi drivers from the Sub Continent. Well done on buying the dips, looks like there has been plenty of opportunity for that. And, I don't think Tech/A needs any luck.


----------



## TabJockey (19 December 2010)

Wow! You would have to be brave to have your "core holding" in a company like this! Fundamentally, it doesn't look like too much of a star to me, cost per ounce up way high, average grades declining, PE about 14. At least it MAKES money I suppose. Also big possibility for further share dilution as this is their cheapest way to fund expansion?

Also in internet world FML stands for "**** My life". Just thought id put that out there.


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Thanks for that!

Ill continue to accumulate nonetheless!


----------



## TabJockey (19 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Ill continue to accumulate nonetheless!




Whats the main thing that convinces you this company is going to make allot of money in the next 3 years?


----------



## xenith69 (20 December 2010)

TabJockey said:


> Whats the main thing that convinces you this company is going to make allot of money in the next 3 years?




Tab, there are many reasons,
i guess the main reason is managements under promising and over delivering of their exploration/production/acquisition strategies, and did i mention the real estate???
These are all my personal views only and always
DYOR
Thx


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Technically its a dog.
> Showing absolutely nadda




But having said that there is this.


----------



## xenith69 (20 December 2010)

This is a longer term prospect IMO
if you dont like it and dont intend to buy it, why are you commenting on this thread???
Again im happy to hold and accumulate as funds allow.


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> This is a longer term prospect IMO
> if you dont like it and dont intend to buy it, why are you commenting on this thread???
> Again im happy to hold and accumulate as funds allow.




Sorry didn't realise you *OWNED* the thread.
Ill bugger off then and leave you to your waiting.

Oh
I may well buy it when there is a technical reason to buy it I don't like waiting--tying up my $$s---when they could/are somewhere else working for me.
Life's to short to sit around waiting!.

I'm commenting on this thread because I want to---I don't agree with your Funnymental accumulation idea---currently.

If that's ok with you of course!


----------



## xenith69 (20 December 2010)

Thats fine!
I just dont need to be shot down by people like you each time i comment when asked to!
I have been simply replying to questions regarding to "MY" reasons i hold and accumulate this stock!
Wish you all the best with your trading!


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> But having said that there is this.




This reply was supporting (Not necessarily this stock) but the often good moves found in small caps.

Tuffen up.

You'll get pretty thick skin after your first 9000 posts.


----------



## xenith69 (20 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> This reply was supporting (Not necessarily this stock) but the often good moves found in small caps.
> 
> Tuffen up.
> 
> You'll get pretty thick skin after your first 9000 posts.




Ok Tech, lets start again!
I guess because i dont yet understand much T/A, it frustrates me, when obviously more experienced traders such as your self, seem to (not saying its your intention) take less experienced traders/investors(such as myself) fundamental analysis on different stocks as somewhat of a joke! Now forgive me if im wrong.You pointed out i prob need to tuffen up, maybe so.
You also stated "life is too short to wait" and that you dont want your money tied up in stocks that dont read well instantly via a chart! (not exactly your words but you get my drift)
I also agree, and i dont want to wait either! And i dont want to miss potential opportunities that i believe the market can grant me as opposed to having my money in the bank!
So although im green with respect to the whole trading/investing thing(only 18months)
im picking stocks i believe have good fundamentals going forward.
And yes the reason is IM NOT TECH SAVVY!..................YET.
I am reading and trying to learn charting(albeit very slowly), and one day i may ask you for some of your obviously well atuned advice on certain charting aspects of a stock oneday. 
Maybe after my first 9000 posts and i develop that thick skin!
Cheers
Xen


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2010)

Happy to start again.

Fundamentals are a strange beast.
They are mainly presented by a company in the best possible light for their investors. (worst for the Tax dept).
The question of Perceived "Value" is an opinion and at this point in time it appears that not many share your view as the stocks done very little in the past 12 mths.

I think you'll find a quick check of any chart will clearly tell you if its in favour and undervalued or out of favour and not seen as good value at its current price.

Be careful also of not falling into the trap of accumulating on a belief only to find your stock dropping to a point *where taking a loss will hurt like hell.*
Only to "think" that averaging down will minimise your pain ending up with a million worthless shares worth .015c which cost you an average of .22c (as an example).

Enjoy the journey it never ceases to add another challenge to the traveller!


----------



## xenith69 (20 December 2010)

Will certainly take your advice on board thankyou!
I am planning to free carry 50% of my current holding in this one.
Time will tell
cheers


----------



## skc (20 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Well ill give it shot!
> Focus minerals are debt free,hedge free, are the only company in history to consolidate the entire Coolgardie goldfields region in WA.
> They recently refurbished there own 1.7mtpa gold processing plant and are currently producing around 80,000 oz of AU per annum ramping up to 100,000 in 2011, then 120,000!
> They have the Nepean Nickel mine under care and maintenance waiting for a sustained nickel price, recently bought  a 75% stake in a prospective tenement on Lake Cowan (treasure island) which has outstanding initial surface high grade CU samples along with prospective gold vein structures on the famous BOULDER LEFROY FAULT (super pit)!
> ...




Hey Xen,

Fundamental trading/investing is a 5-step process:
1. Identify good company / prospects
2. Perform valuation of such prospects
3. Buy when price is substantially below the valuation
4. Have an exit plan that says 'if such and such does/doesn't happen, then I am wrong and will exit'
5. Manage the risk via proper position sizing - never bet the house on anything

The prospect of the company sounds interesting... would you be kind enough to share some of your valuation of the company?


----------



## tech/a (21 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Will certainly take your advice on board thankyou!
> I am planning to free carry 50% of my current holding in this one.
> Time will tell
> cheers




Great plan all you need is profit.


----------



## xenith69 (21 December 2010)

Skc,
Without digging up financials (they can be found in quarterly anns on ASX etc) 
IMO,with the POG sustainable at around $1200 US (conservative) and cash costs FY11 to FY12 around $750 oz FML is in a very strong position! (if reserves are proven)which,given,the aggressive drilling program and exploration expenditure to date,i am confident of this.
Ord Minnett values FML at 8cents per share from memory and i think Hartley has 10c as their valuation,but as for my personal uneducated valuation..... well i wont go there because my valuation is a lot higher taking into consideration my risk appetite compared to a broker house who is somewhat obliged to look after clients capital,not to mention their own reputation!
Please be aware that i am not very experienced (if my posting style hasnt already shown you) and these are only MY opinions based on MY own research!

Tech, its a plan that may take some time yet to come to fruition.
But i am Long.
Cheers 
Xen


----------



## xenith69 (22 December 2010)

Well, as bullish as i am on this stock,today i reduced my exposure a little from 1m to 700k.
Jumped into small parcels of MOL, AJM and GXY with the proceeds!
Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## TabJockey (22 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Well, as bullish as i am on this stock,today i reduced my exposure a little from 1m to 700k.
> Jumped into small parcels of MOL, AJM and GXY with the proceeds!
> Merry Xmas to all!




I hope thats a million shares, not a million bucks!


----------



## xenith69 (22 December 2010)

TabJockey said:


> I hope thats a million shares, not a million bucks!




LOL, no mate had 1m shares and sold 300k of them.
Still a believer just thought it was a smart idea to take a few eggs out of that basket,as out of $70,000 i have on market, almost $50k was FML.


----------



## TabJockey (22 December 2010)

Ahh ok great, hope this investment works out for ya. Recently ive sold gold stocks and put some money into silver stocks, as silver has some catching up to do and gold could be a bit flat in the next year (feels a bit overweight to me with 50% of demand from investors). Im trying not to fall in love with stocks just because they have made me 300% in a year or two.


----------



## xenith69 (22 December 2010)

Cheers.
Yes they say to always keep emotions aside!


----------



## xenith69 (24 December 2010)

5.1 cent close....Very very tempting to pick up more at these prices!
May test 4.8 cent level yet, what a bargain that would be!
Merry Xmas


----------



## tech/a (24 December 2010)

You sold 300K on 22nd
Why didn't you sell the full Million and buy them again today??

If these are such good value
Why is only around $100K a day being traded??
Support by the way is at 3.5c
4.9 is a pivot at 50% fib retracement nothing more its not shown in price action that its a support level.

This has traded between 6 and 3.5c for around a year.
The time to buy is at around .04 to .035c If you must trade this on pull back.
The time to sell is at around 6c unless there is a clear break of resistance.

*Seriously*.
Think about how best to maximise this trade and minimise potential loss!


----------



## xenith69 (26 December 2010)

Because knowing my luck i would sell out and try to pick the bottom and miss out on a run.
Keeping a core holding of this just incase!
Yes im inexperienced but i just dont want to be caught out!


----------



## Sean K (26 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Because knowing my luck i would sell out and try to pick the bottom and miss out on a run.
> Keeping a core holding of this just incase!
> Yes im inexperienced but i just dont want to be caught out!



I really like that you have done your research and have some conviction but I think with experience you may realise that holding on to a stock 'just in case' is not a sound strategy. Unless you have unlimited funds and can afford to have $$ trapped in a woofer while other potential  investments go waning. I've made plenty of 'buy and hope' mistakes but also made some 'sell and get punished' mistakes too. Maybe it's a toss of the coin. Heads you might win, tails you might win.


----------



## xenith69 (28 December 2010)

Thing is,
i probably could sell out for a small profit and park my money somewhere else for a short time for larger profit, and buy back in before this one moves anywhere SP wise.
But as i said my experience is limited and i really like FMLs fundamentals.
Ive already reduced my holding to pursue other opportunities,but am keeping a core holding for the bottom drawer.
I have years and years to go playing this game as im only 36yo so maybe by the time im in my 50s ill confidently be able to trade on dips and troughs.I first bought FML at 2.9 cents and im  over $15000 up in 14 or so months,wont get that at the bank!If i had of bought SDL at 8 cents when i first put them in my watchscreen id be a happy man,but hindsight is a wonderful thing!
Cheers
Xen


----------



## xenith69 (28 December 2010)

i meant peaks and throughs


----------



## tech/a (28 December 2010)

I wouldn't get all concerned just yet.
Its a hard road for FML with some serious bridges.
But you'll see signs that will tell you its best to hold OR fold.
You can always buy back.(Breach of 13.5c is a warning!)

Click to expand


----------



## mackarel (29 December 2010)

*Re: FML - Focus Minerals-I suggest you have a closer look at the price history*



nizar said:


> Broke out a few days ago.
> Still going.
> Note the obvious increase in volumes the last few days.
> 
> ...




This stock is nowhere near its all time high. In 2004 it was at 26c. I suggest you get a better data source. In fact weekly charts show it to be still in a long term down trend. A convincing break above 7.7c might show a new uptrend.


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2010)

*Re: FML - Focus Minerals-I suggest you have a closer look at the price history*



mackarel said:


> This stock is nowhere near its all time high. In 2004 it was at 26c. I suggest you get a better data source. In fact weekly charts show it to be still in a long term down trend. A convincing break above 7.7c might show a new uptrend.




I suggest you stop answering posts 4 yrs old!!!!!


----------



## Trader Paul (2 January 2011)

Hi folks,

FML ..... features a positive time cycle, early in the week, that may 
give us a good start, with a lunar trigger on Tuesday ... 

Happy trading in 2011 to all here ... !~!

happy new year

paul



=====


----------



## horsepark (3 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> I wouldn't get all concerned just yet.
> Its a hard road for FML with some serious bridges.
> But you'll see signs that will tell you its best to hold OR fold.
> You can always buy back.(Breach of 13.5c is a warning!)
> ...




Hi,

Happy New Year!

I am very new to this forum and share market, but I did hold a few FML. I am not understand your chart. Whare did you get this data, as FML never go over 10 C recently. Could you explain your chart a bit for my learning experience pls? Thanks!


----------



## xenith69 (3 January 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> FML ..... features a positive time cycle, early in the week, that may
> give us a good start, with a lunar trigger on Tuesday ...
> ...




Saw you over on HC Paul.
Trading the lunar phases huh?
Interesting!


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Saw you over on HC Paul.
> Trading the lunar phases huh?
> Interesting!



You should tuck these away to see how successful they are. 

I think an entry / exit / win / loss was attempted at one point under tech's encouragement but it died somewhere in 2009...


MC around $140m or so for something heading towards 160k oz pa by 2013 seems pretty cheap.

If they actually produce that, and POG and Opex go as they plan.


----------



## xenith69 (3 January 2011)

The total company was restructured in mid 09
I bought in august 09 and have been accumulating since.
I have always planned on tucking these away for a few years!
And yes they are cheap right now,very cheap!
Cheers
Xen


----------



## donteatme (5 January 2011)

I want to buy in on FML, however, with gold prices dropping I'm gonna hold out a couple of days to see how FML are affected by this.


----------



## xenith69 (5 January 2011)

donteatme said:


> I want to buy in on FML, however, with gold prices dropping I'm gonna hold out a couple of days to see how FML are affected by this.




Fair call mate.
However FML doesnt seem to react like other goldies.
The POG has flown last 12 months but FML has lost ground!
Shes a hard act to follow.
I been buying at 5.3c  at these levels and will adjust my buy in price according to SP rises or falls.
Good luck


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Fair call mate.
> However FML doesnt seem to react like other goldies.
> The POG has flown last 12 months but FML has lost ground!
> Shes a hard act to follow.
> ...




Thought you'd sold 300,000 of your Million Holding?
Buying again??
WHY
Your opinion of "cheap" isn't held by the buyers. Volume pretty average.
Price stable??

.035 c is cheap!

With 8c the highest price in 3 yrs??
and most of 2009 around 3c Id say 5.3 is highish!


----------



## xenith69 (5 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> Thought you'd sold 300,000 of your Million Holding?
> Buying again??
> WHY
> Your opinion of "cheap" isn't held by the buyers. Volume pretty average.
> ...




Buying at 5.3/5.4 selling at 5.6  cant beat em may as well join em huh!!!!!
As for opinions thats why its....MY opinion


----------



## Miner (6 January 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Buying at 5.3/5.4 selling at 5.6  cant beat em may as well join em huh!!!!!
> As for opinions thats why its....MY opinion




Dear Xenith69

Thanks for your posting. 
I do agree with you every one has an opinion which could be unique.
However IMO opinion on stock price, if it is cheap or high, predictive value etc are to be guided by ASF code of conduct.

So if you are saying it is cheap price then please substantiate with data / reference to support your opinion and making it more credible. That is another way to stop any one to pump the share price to high or low through this forum.

DYOR and thanks again for your participation

Share Quote as at 11:08 AM Sydney Time, Thursday, 6 January 2011 
  FOCUS MINERALS LTD FPO    

Code Bid Offer Last Change* % Change* Open High Low Volume Trades Value News 
FML 0.055 0.056 0.056 0.000 0.000 0.055 0.056 0.055 3,086,900 29 169,842


----------



## Miner (6 January 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> FML ..... *features a positive time cycle, early in the week, that may
> give us a good start, with a lunar trigger on Tuesday ... *Happy trading in 2011 to all here ... !~!
> ...





Hi Paul

May be you please publish an update since it is Thursday today and it could be that the lunar trigger was in negative direction.

Look forward to see the updated cycle


----------



## xenith69 (6 January 2011)

So freedom of thought/speech and personal opinion needs to be substantiated with data!
Pffft
Ill refrain from......
Ahh the hell with it!


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2011)

xenith69 said:


> So freedom of thought/speech and personal opinion needs to be substantiated with data!




Yes, at ASF it does. In stock threads at least.

An opinion presented without explaining the basis for that opinion offers no real value. Explaining the reasons for your view helps others follow your thinking and come to their own conclusions about what you are saying.

It's easy to say a company is undervalued, for example, but it's a lot harder (and a lot more valuable to those reading your post) to explain why you believe it's undervalued.

By keeping the quality of posted content in stock threads high everybody benefits.


----------



## Miner (7 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, at ASF it does. In stock threads at least.
> 
> An opinion presented without explaining the basis for that opinion offers no real value. Explaining the reasons for your view helps others follow your thinking and come to their own conclusions about what you are saying.
> 
> ...




Thanks Joe for your vigilance and value based support to keep the ethos of ASF intact without any ambiguity.
With many quality postings as well as quality administrator support ASF always stands out to be far ahead of others. I hope our advertisers/ sponsors recognise the value of this forum as well.

On today's  FML price : it has dived down to .053. 

Could any techies / analysts / follower including Trader Paul please share  some of your findings on the unpredictable behaviour of FML ?

disclaimer : I hold

Share Quote as at 11:29 AM Sydney Time, Friday, 7 January 2011 
  FOCUS MINERALS LTD FPO    

Code Bid Offer Last Change* % Change* Open High Low Volume Trades Value News 
FML 0.054 0.055 0.054 -0.001 -1.82 0.054 0.054 *0.053* 6,344,512 77 342,467   

      Buy | Sell | Add to Watchlist | Research | Chart | Course of Sales  

    Trading Status: Normal


----------



## daki (7 January 2011)

Looking at the chart, it's established trading range between .05 and .06, from here it's forming a wedge which might move either up or down, break above .06 will see it higher, close under 0.048 would send it lower.


----------



## Trader Paul (9 January 2011)

Miner said:


> On today's  FML price : it has dived down to .053.
> 
> Could any techies / analysts / follower including Trader Paul please share  some of your findings on the unpredictable behaviour of FML ?
> 
> ...






Hi Miner,

On this end, FML's behaviour unfolded with a lunar trigger, as expected.

In FML's case, we were dealing with a lunar cycle, with the moon being the
fastest moving body in our solar system and therefore the quickest trading cycles. 

Lunar cycles from the New Moon last up to 3 days, affording traders an 
opportunity to scalp a profit, during that time.

In this case, we had 17 degrees of lunar movement, between 0401-06012011,
to make that trade ... that is, from the New Moon at 13 degrees Capricorn to
the Moon's ingress into Aquarius (0 degrees), on 06012011.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner (10 January 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Miner,
> 
> On this end, FML's behaviour unfolded with a lunar trigger, as expected.
> 
> ...




Thanks TP

Let me humbly submit that my engineering analysis on machine dynamics or in Chemistry using Avogadro's number looked  easier to understand than to understand what you said 

I appreciate your note but will do it more if you please unfold your comment on layman Miner's language.

Please correct my reading if I interpret  from 6 Jan FML will have some changes and the changes were so forth due to shorter lunar cycle . But as an outcome will FML price will be north or south direction ?

Regards


----------



## xenith69 (12 January 2011)

Well i sold the lot today!
My entire portfolio. Not just FML
Floods IMO will drag the entire market south!
Im a newbie and this may well be a dire mistake.
But my money will remain neutral until the floods subside and the economic impact is realised!
Good luck all!
BTW still very bullish in regards to our FML!


----------



## TabJockey (12 January 2011)

haha "our FML".

I have never seen anyone so in love with a stock as you Xenith!

I think things will be okay.


----------



## ubtheboss (13 January 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Well i sold the lot today!
> My entire portfolio. Not just FML
> Floods IMO will drag the entire market south!
> Im a newbie and this may well be a dire mistake.
> ...




With cash in your hands now i would recommend you research which companies will actually benefit from the work generated by the flood damage. E.g. Infrastructure companies like SWL etc. Good luck 69.


----------



## grandia3 (26 January 2011)

I just knew there's a stock called FML 

despite the name, it looks like it has potential
their resources are not bad
hope the fall in gold price does not affect them


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2011)

> Could any techies / analysts / follower including Trader Paul please share some of your findings on the unpredictable behaviour of FML ?




You guys are really clutching at straws when you actually look for this sort of rubbish to support your trading decisions.




> Hi Miner,
> 
> On this end, FML's behaviour unfolded with a lunar trigger, as expected.
> 
> ...




The stocks *VERY* predictable.
Its doing *NOTHING*.
Has no volatility and no interest in it.

When it does you'll see either positive OR negative movement in the SP.

Buy if its going up.
Sell if its doing bugger all or falling.
It really is *THAT* simple.

As for xenith69
World economies Dont revolve around the floods.
Guess it made it easy to have a REASON to sell.
When you *really start trading* you'll learn the hard way.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2011)

The off-topic posts in this thread have been removed.

Back on topic please!


----------



## tech/a (28 January 2011)

Err your supposed to be ignoring me.
Of course I can see your posts.

*FML* is doing nothing and has been doing nothing for around 8 mths.
Browsing through many threads on individual stocks the theme is similar.

Posters pumping their decisions with all sorts of supporting blurb picked up from a zillion sources.
When it doesn't pan out there are calls for help from techies to astrologers---anything to vindicate their decision---this is particularly evident in losing trades.
Few sell mainly because 
(1) They Dont want loss if they hold it
(2) They think that the next day price will double!

Truth is they know how to *GAMBLE* 
but have no idea how to *TRADE.*
True of a large majority who frequent the A-Z section (Not all but many).

It annoys the crap out of people like yourself who need to invoke the "Tall poppy syndrome"

No problem---if only one person who reads this actually* LEARNS how to trade *then I've done well!


----------



## donteatme (5 February 2011)

The Hartleys report looks pretty good, with a valuation of $0.103. Thoughts?


----------



## grandia3 (6 February 2011)

donteatme said:


> Thoughts?




I am a holder of FML and I do hope that FML will do a fantastic job 

I dont know if anyone has noticed it yet, but it is crosslisted on Frankfurt stock exchange with code FZA

I am not sure of why there is a big volume traded last friday
that's like the biggest volume traded in the last 5 months
is this because of the Hartley's report?
or are there any news that we dont know of?


----------



## maffu (7 February 2011)

Announced some earnings guidance today.

The key points from the announcement:


28% rise in Interim Profit to 6.2mil.
EBITDA up 51% to 14.6mil
On track to start production from 2 new mines in the next 3 months.
Approvals received to start more drilling at Treasure Island.

Obviously still low levels of earnings considering the 150mil market cap, but production has increased a lot since last year, and hopefully will significantly increase in the following year as well.


----------



## donteatme (7 February 2011)

maffu said:


> Announced some earnings guidance today.
> 
> The key points from the announcement:
> 
> ...




Was just about to post this. Good news about Treasure Island, I know the company has high expectations of it.


----------



## xenith69 (7 February 2011)

donteatme said:


> Was just about to post this. Good news about Treasure Island, I know the company has high expectations of it.




So does the the market!
TI is what a lot are saying will shoot FMLs SP to the moon!
Lets hope after easter the cash costs go down as the grade of ore through TMH goes up!
Only negative i found out of the ann was the 36339 oz production for the last 6 months!
Long way to go if we want to get to 100koz for the year!


----------



## donteatme (10 February 2011)

RESOURCES UPGRADE AND BUMPER DRILLING RESULTS HIGHLIGHT STRONG PRODUCTION OUTLOOK FOR FOCUS
• Gold resources at Countess deposit increase 43% to 71,000oz, taking total underground resources at Tindals Mining Centre to 383,000oz
• Upgrade underpinned by recent high-grade results at Countess including 7.3m at 12.6gpt, 3.4m at 12.5gpt and 13.4m at 5.8gpt; Ore body remains open at depth
• Results show Tindals Mining Centre will continue to be strong long-term cash generator

Volume is up, SP is on the rise... Finally something happening


----------



## maffu (10 February 2011)

donteatme said:


> RESOURCES UPGRADE AND BUMPER DRILLING RESULTS HIGHLIGHT STRONG PRODUCTION OUTLOOK FOR FOCUS
> • Gold resources at Countess deposit increase 43% to 71,000oz, taking total underground resources at Tindals Mining Centre to 383,000oz
> • Upgrade underpinned by recent high-grade results at Countess including 7.3m at 12.6gpt, 3.4m at 12.5gpt and 13.4m at 5.8gpt; Ore body remains open at depth
> • Results show Tindals Mining Centre will continue to be strong long-term cash generator
> ...




I sold out at .057 today after the announcement. It was enough for me to take a small profit.

3 decent/good announcements since the 24th, so I am expecting not much news, and not much price movement in the next few weeks. That's just my assumption of course. 
I still think its a good little producer, and I will look to get back in the stock if it drops down to .05ish again, I believe it has a good long term project that is still undervalued, but it might not move for a while.


----------



## donteatme (10 February 2011)

maffu said:


> I sold out at .057 today after the announcement. It was enough for me to take a small profit.
> 
> 3 decent/good announcements since the 24th, so I am expecting not much news, and not much price movement in the next few weeks. That's just my assumption of course.
> I still think its a good little producer, and I will look to get back in the stock if it drops down to .05ish again, I believe it has a good long term project that is still undervalued, but it might not move for a while.




I'm gonna hold until tomorrow, if it doesn't break the 5.8c resistance then I'm gonna sell out and readjust my position later down the line.

I entered in at 5.4c.


----------



## grandia3 (10 February 2011)

Im out at 0.057 today since not much movement going 

I also check their cashflow statement, do you think they will survive the quarter w/o raising more fund?

either way, Im already out :


----------



## xenith69 (13 February 2011)

I too got out but will re enter soon  enough


----------



## donteatme (14 February 2011)

Has broken the 5.8c resistance, should go up a bit now 

I've decided to give FML until the end of this financial year before I sell. They've put a lot of money into their projects and upgrading their plant, so they should start reaping the rewards now.


----------



## donteatme (14 February 2011)

6c now, if it closes today as well as it started today, should power towards the next resistance point at 6.4c


----------



## maffu (14 February 2011)

donteatme said:


> 6c now, if it closes today as well as it started today, should power towards the next resistance point at 6.4c






Ahh well, I thought I had made the right choice, got out after the announcement at .057, the next day they dropped back to .055 so I was feeling pretty smug.

Up 11% to .061 today on very strong volume.


----------



## mikem (14 February 2011)

Patience is finally paying off. Just need them to keep going.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 February 2011)

There's a broker manipulating this big time.  He's all over it like a rash.  Very obvious, filling up 61 like there's no tomorrow.  Controlling the closing price - have a look.  Having just started a breakout, I doubt he has much stock to work with yet.  Almost every single one of those 61 asks are his, I can all but guarantee that.

This means he wants more.  He wants your stock.  Make him pay top price.  People power!


----------



## tech/a (14 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> There's a broker manipulating this big time.  He's all over it like a rash.  Very obvious, filling up 61 like there's no tomorrow.  Controlling the closing price - have a look.  Having just started a breakout, I doubt he has much stock to work with yet.  Almost every single one of those 61 asks are his, I can all but guarantee that.
> 
> This means he wants more.  He wants your stock.  Make him pay top price.  People power!




This is hillarious.
Its a conspiracy I tell you.
I know they follow me in black cars with tinted windows and wear black suits with Dark glasses.
Today it is pretty obvious supply has hit this stock.

Trading at .67 would be exciting.
Even so there is still heavy resistance to .77-.8c

Supply swamps as old holders ditch it!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 February 2011)

No conspiracy, no MIB.  Just one broker wanting to accumulate for a client, with full knowledge that he has enough stock to manipulate the price to his advantage.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 February 2011)

Well anyone who saw that just then will have noticed the tactics in play; the very same thing he was doing at end of play yesterday.  He'll be buying and selling to himself all day.  Line clearing > refill line immediately with own asks > wait for someone to hop on the end of the top line > take out the whole line > refill > rinse and repeat.


----------



## grandia3 (15 February 2011)

Is it legal to do that?


----------



## oldblue (15 February 2011)

Forget about "manipulation".

It's enough for me to ride the trend and hold while that's intact.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 February 2011)

I don't think it's legal to manipulate the SP, but it never gets prosecuted so ...

Whoever is doing this has a totally different time frame and methodology to short term traders (me!).  It's almost impossible to trade.  You either adopt 'his' time frame, like oldblue, or get out.  

Say for example the Ords dropped 30 points tomorrow.  An accumulator would have no problem in using his accumulated stock (much of which is already sitting in the queue) to capitalize on this and push it down a good 15+% by removing his buys (which may account for a huge % of those sitting there right now) and adding selling pressure, then picking off the sellers that appear, then ending the day -5%.


----------



## skyQuake (15 February 2011)

Its not real manipulation; its just algos/people trying to get big orders filled, thus the 'iceberging'


----------



## donteatme (17 February 2011)

Will probably get out soon, as from my experience the filling of big orders will result in a retrace once it's over.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 February 2011)

Very hard to pick, as it has been the last few days.  A buying 'edge' here, if you'd call it that, is that it's in an uptrend, and there's lots of bids/sells flying around.  Volume is *active*, meaning there's lots of interest.


----------



## donteatme (17 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Very hard to pick, as it has been the last few days.  A buying 'edge' here, if you'd call it that, is that it's in an uptrend, and there's lots of bids/sells flying around.  Volume is *active*, meaning there's lots of interest.




I really need to upgrade to a gold account with Bell Direct to see market trend. I feel like I'm blind.

Good to know it's not just the one buyer that's behind it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 February 2011)

at 12.30, there's been $4mill value traded, so maybe we can expect it to finish with 6 or 7 mill for the day.  The SP action + volume will draw in short term traders.  I can't even imagine where this is going.  I want it up around .076, but Being smashed is a definite possibility.  True.


----------



## donteatme (17 February 2011)

The price of gold never seemed to effect FML much. I wonder what has happened here?


----------



## donteatme (17 February 2011)

Volume 80mill, should close up with over 100mill comfortably.


----------



## xenith69 (17 February 2011)

Simple
TREASURE ISLAND
OPEN PITS SOON = $$$$
Get out at your peril!


----------



## donteatme (21 February 2011)

Boom, was at 7.1c today. Hopefully 6.6c will become a support, glad to not have sold out


----------



## xenith69 (25 February 2011)

FML has some attention at last!
The Mount is about to get the crapola drilled out of it!
The TMH plant should see grades of 4 to 5 gpt put thru it 
March is shaping up to be a ripper.
DYOR


----------



## xenith69 (28 February 2011)

Hey Tech, want some salt on that?
Great week for FML
Some of us have made a packet!


----------



## TabJockey (28 February 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Hey Tech, want some salt on that?
> Great week for FML
> Some of us have made a packet!




Nice breakout and solid outfit but, I dont see any value?

My NPV is way out of wack with a 208M market cap. Un natural volume I would not be suprised if it turns out to be a bit of a pump and dump.

You have not made any money Xenith untill you take more out of the market than you put in. When you sell out let us know what sort of return you got and have a gloat but its a good idea to wait untill then and not tempt fate.


----------



## mr. jeff (28 February 2011)

TabJockey said:


> Nice breakout and solid outfit but, I dont see any value?
> 
> My NPV is way out of wack with a 208M market cap. Un natural volume I would not be suprised if it turns out to be a bit of a pump and dump.
> 
> You have not made any money Xenith untill you take more out of the market than you put in. When you sell out let us know what sort of return you got and have a gloat but its a good idea to wait untill then and not tempt fate.




The most recent Hartleys report (http://www.focusminerals.com.au/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=QDelO0B70IU=&tabid=315&mid=1516) had a sum of parts valuation of 10.3 c and that was before the "_Resource Upgrade and Bumper Drilling Results at Tindals Mining Centre_" release feb 10. This shows further upside relative to current SP but their costs are high and they have meandered for a long time. As far as a valuation goes, if they are going to become the 100,000 Oz/pa producer they aspire to, then some comparison with someone like SLR may be helpful, MC of SLR is approx $375 M and MC of FML is approx. $210 M. Don't know if this offers any help or if it seems misleading as SLR's margins are larger. 

Further to this, FML SP currently is moving up whilst SLR is not. This information is quite helpful. 

2c


----------



## TabJockey (28 February 2011)

Hmm Hartleys used a 10% discount rate as opposed to my 15% and they assumed a rolling 300k oz resource. Changed my mind a bit though.


----------



## tech/a (2 March 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Hey Tech, want some salt on that?
> Great week for FML
> Some of us have made a packet!




Well hardly a packet for me but a few drinks.
You under estimate the Duck!


----------



## xenith69 (2 March 2011)

Higher highs and higher lows coupled with a steady as she goes type sentiment, the upside is great IMO


----------



## mr. jeff (2 March 2011)

xenith69 said:


> Higher highs and higher lows coupled with a steady as she goes type sentiment, the upside is great IMO




Don't think I really need to say that much but show the pretty coloured graph.




Solid break from 5 months of consolidation with clear increase in volume and a rising POG.
Looking acceptable at this stage.  Only thing to do is be aggressive and then take money off the table by being ready to sell when the time comes.


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> Well hardly a packet for me but a few drinks.
> You under estimate the Duck!
> 
> View attachment 41682




Ducked out of this at .089
Waiting.





Those still holding would you like me to pass the salt?


----------



## mr. jeff (10 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> Ducked out of this at .089
> Waiting.
> 
> View attachment 41785
> ...




After the issues with PEN breaking the 0.10 barrier I decided when I saw it hover at 0.099 for a while that I should cut and wait for the level to be cleared; valuable lesson from PEN! Got a good price, great gain in short time, like their prospects but waiting for move to resume above 0.10 now. 
They really aren't fairing well even with gold's apparent strength, but most of the market isn't having the best of times right now...


----------



## xenith69 (10 March 2011)

Ive been building a very healthy position and like clockwork she goes up when you want and down when you want.
Great opps IMO.
Drilling on TI is expected as follows...
20 hole program approx 1 hole per 1.5days to 1500m
This is is quartz remember, and its a salt lake.
Price will prob drop back to 7s while traders move on and T+3 positions  are squared.
I wouldnt want to be out of this around the 1st week in MAY!
Good luck all


----------



## romeo (17 March 2011)

Nice to see this bounce off 15.5c. It will be interesting to see where it closes today with the overall market in such a down today.


----------



## xenith69 (25 April 2011)

Well CR done with oversubscribed.
Minimal SP depreciation (not like any CR ive seen)
Over $40m cash now with an aggressive exploration programme under way.
On target for 100k plus oz
Good luck all


----------



## FML Intimate (18 June 2011)

It's been a tough road for FML during the time I've been with them - but a pleasurable time it has been.  We're working hard for you all!


----------



## mr. jeff (15 September 2011)

FML is a strange goldie with little favourable price action, considering they are adding 2Moz to their already 2Moz and production of just over 100kOz/year you would expect their SP to begin moving to reflect this. 
Production scheduled to increase to 200kOz/year with takeover bedded down - which is a decent sized operation.
The other thing worth noting is that their margin is tighter than many, which during the gold price remaining at $1800+ means you would expect to see decent strengthening of their economics.

One to watch. CAH has had a some very solid buying the past few weeks as they have managed to get their increased size accomplished through a merger which clearly was attractive to some larger players.
I am interested to hear any followers information.
Could not find any reference to hedging.
NPV stated in last research report 

http://www.focusminerals.com.au/news/eagle-research-analyst-report/

expected to be around 14c so expect that the stock could make 10c easily. MC is 300M, compared with other 100kOz+ explorers this is quite reasonable.
Obviously there is something missing here otherwise it would be moving already.


----------



## bailx (26 October 2011)

Focus Minerals:
   Also are currently taking over Crescent Gold (ASX code CRE) They currently own 83.2% of the total shares. Once the takeover is completed FML will be in the top 5 gold producers in Australia.
FML is aiming to grow the reserve base, expand mining at Tindals Mining Centre and, fast track development at The Mount Project. The company is targeting sustained production of 130,000oz by 2012. 
Is really worth holding on to FML. Is now really a good entry point.


----------



## taylorc (18 November 2011)

Have been a holder of FML for a little while. Research suggest significant upside but stock continues to disappoint nothwithstanding the current vagaries of the market. Just wondering are they being punish relative to their peers for their high production costs of circa $900 oz. Would be interested in others thoughts.


----------



## drillinto (27 November 2011)

November 24, 2011

Focus Minerals To Deliver News On The Treasure Island Exploration Project
Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com/aus.html (( free registration ))

If mining companies were rewarded for effort then the share price of Focus Minerals would be a lot higher than it is today.  But, the fact that the Australian goldminer has been unable to gain much traction with investors could be a bonus for late arrivals on the scene of a stock which should be re-rated once its beds down its mining costs and expansion initiatives.  Over the past 12-months, as Focus has been expanding gold production and undertaking the bold acquisition of the troubled Crescent Gold, investors have been sitting on the sidelines which means that after a sharp price rise in January and February, Focus is pretty much back to where it started the year, trading at around A6 cents, and begging the obvious question: what’s going to be the re-rating catalyst?

Monday’s annual meeting could flag the start of the market taking a fresh look at Focus because that’s the time when a detailed report will be delivered on the company’s best chance for a greenfields gold discovery.  Unfortunately, not too many investors will be in the room when an updated report on the Treasure Island exploration project is delivered, a result of Focus deciding to hold its meeting in the historic Western Australian goldmining town of Coolgardie, which is also the centre of the company’s main mining operations – but not a place well known for corporate events given that it is a five-hour drive east of Perth.



Sentiment, and a desire to display its “goldfields” roots is undoubtedly why Focus has decided to use the Coolgardie meeting as an opportunity to tell more about Treasure Island, a discovery on the northern edge of Lake Lefroy, a salt lake which lies on top of the fabulously rich Boulder-Lefroy fault-line, broadly in-line with the Kalgoorlie goldfield and, more importantly bearing interesting similarities to the rich St Ives gold deposit discovered by the old Western Mining and now worked by South Africa’s Gold Fields group.



For much of the past year the market has been keen to learn more about Treasure Island, with Focus declining to rush its field work. “We’re pretty confident that we have discovered what will eventually be recognised as a significant new gold camp,” Focus chief executive, Campbell Baird told Minesite ahead of Monday’s meeting.  “But it’s early days exploring a 226 square kilometre tenement package that has only just had its first ever holes drilled.  From that information and from surface work our geologists have managed to identify multiple vein arrays along 300 metres of strike on the island itself.  Additional targets under the lake have been identified along 6 kilometres of strike, including paleochannels.



While Focus unlocks the potential of Treasure Island, a discovery which could be the key to unlocking the company’s share price, the day-to-day work is much more mundane because the engine-room of the stock consists of two mature goldmining operations heading for a combined output of 200,000 ounces in 2012.  Flagship of the business remains the Coolgardie mines were Focus is working a series of open pits and underground operations, including Tindals and The Mount, which are on track to yield 100,000oz.  The Laverton operations which came with the acquisition of Crescent are expected to yield another 100,000oz.



“The Crescent acquisition has the potential to transform Focus,” Campbell said. “We have become one of Australia’s major gold producers and a stock included in the ASX 300 (a list of the top 300 listed stocks).  It is this production platform from four operating mines, with two still in the ramp-up phase which the market does not yet seem to have recognised.  We’re confident that production can be maintained from our 4.3 million ounce resource base, and convert much of that into the higher reserve category.”



But, even Campbell acknowledges that there are issues weighing on the collective mind of institutional investors, including the relatively high cost structure of Focus’s mines, especially the Crescent operations, and the need to demonstrate that the Focus management team can do a better job that the Crescent team at the Laverton mines.  Another unspoken issue is the continued sell-down by Deutsche Bank of Focus shares acquired in the Crescent share-swap takeover.  “It does seem that Deutsche just wants to rid itself of any memories of dealing with Crescent, so the order has gone out to sell,” Campbell said.  “Whether that’s linked to the financial and banking problems in the Eurozone is anybody’s guess, but I can understand why people might think that.”



Of all the issues which Focus has to face the most important is the cost of production, and right now that’s not pretty – especially at Laverton. In the September quarter, the Coolgardie mines boosted gold production to 24,319 ounces at an operating cost of A$944 an ounce, down slightly on the A$981 per ounce in the June quarter.  Given that the average price received was A$1583 per ounce that left Focus with a reasonable profit.  Crescent, however, appears to have been a different story and while the newly acquired 81.6 per cent subsidiary produced 21,915 ounces of gold in the September quarter the company did not reveal the cost of production which observers in Australia believe to have been around A$1400 per ounce.



“We are working hard to lower costs at the Laverton operations, and we are achieving some success,” Campbell said.  “Over the next few quarters I believe you’ll see costs come down to around A$1100 an ounce.”  Good news as that is for Focus the end result is that the two centres of operation look like they will struggle to drive down production costs substantially below A$1000 per ounce in the short term.  While the gold price is high that’s not a major problem.  But if the gold price slips significantly Focus will be under the microscope, and in need of a dose of good news from Treasure Island and other exploration programs to shake off the unwanted tag of being a high-cost miner.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## TMC93 (27 November 2011)

Great information there, been watching this one for a while. Looks inviting at $0.057


----------



## TMC93 (2 December 2011)

One to watch today. Might be the start of a run.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 December 2011)

TMC93 said:


> Might be the start of a run.




Some further elaboration would be appreciated.


----------



## TMC93 (2 December 2011)

Market depth looks impressive, buyers paying 0.065 over the close of 0.062. Had a good day yesterday on the back of a great day on the market over all. US markets didnt have a high sell of like we saw on the back of good days so i have a good feeling about today.


----------



## mr. jeff (5 April 2012)

Note the inspiring words.




Note the action. 
5c broken - will it stand up or fall down ? 

What more to say except you could hope as a long term holder for a major discovery at some stage. Seems nothing FML do causes any interest...


----------



## TMC93 (10 May 2012)

Has anyone else been following focus lately? It is a fairly substantial part of my growth section of my portfolio and has been hammared (along with nearly everything else i own bar TLS) over the last few days. Hopefully it will hit that resistance line of .035 and go for another run, i still like the exploration program and the growth prospects look promising along with production. I wanted to average down my share price but there have been so many good opportunities over the last few days that i've used up my war chest 

Let me know what you guys think of its future prospects.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*LAVERTON EXPLORATION SUCCESS DELIVERS 140% INCREASE IN MINERAL RESOURCE AT BURTVILLE*


- Burtville Mineral Resource increases to 5.7Mt @ 1.3g/t for 235,000oz of gold
- Wider exploration review points to likelihood of a very large mineralised system outside existing mined area
- Short-term goal is to advance development of Burtville and establish an Ore Reserve to enable incorporation in the 12 month mining schedule at Laverton

*STRONG DRILL RESULTS HIGHLIGHT DEPTH AND PIT EXTENSION POTENTIAL AT BURTVILLE, LAVERTON*

- High-grade results from western pit area confirm mineralisation open below and outside existing pit
- Results include:
o 12m @ 9.9g/t Au from 23m
o 5m @ 21.5g/t Au from 85m
o 4m @ 57.4g/t from 90m
o 2m @ 84.2g/t Au from 72m
- Preliminary modelling indicates potential for a low strip ratio pit expansion
- Wider review points to likelihood of a very large mineralised system outside existing mined area


*NEW RESULTS HIGHLIGHT POTENTIAL OF NEAR-PLANT TARGETS IN COOLGARDIE*


- New Mineral Resource of 48,000oz established at CNX
- High-grade assays returned from targets along Three Mile Hill sill including:
o 10m at 21.0g/t Au from 51m (including 1m @ 196g/t)
o 4m at 10.5g/t Au from 113m (including 1m @ 34.5g/t), and
o 4m at 6.7g/t Au from 118m (including 1m @ 21.9g/t)
- Focus continuing to develop near-plant targets to bolster mid-term production schedule


----------



## Crom (24 November 2012)

As a holder I choked seeing the heading of the chairmans letter to 'Vote in favour of the placement at a premium'.

The handing to Shandong of half the company at 5 cents is hardly a premium offer, when it was 10 cents just over 12 months ago.

Anyway, the FML story is an interesting one (to me), and hopefully with the injection of capital that the placement will provide, will allow the company to develop existing resources and add to it's reserves through fruitful exploration.

I am unsure about the company providing a dividend in the near future.  Very strange for them to inject this into the mix, except to provide some sense of hope to weary holders!


----------



## Capricious (27 January 2016)

Hey guys, I am a new user of this forum (and forums in general) and wanted to see what everyone's opinion is of FML after today's announcements.
I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread, as this one pretty much fitted what I was after.

As far as I understand, smaller and lower volume stocks such as FML ($0.315) are very much at the mercy of the news that comes out in relation to them (I understand that this is true for all stocks, but lower value stocks such as this tend to react more due to their smaller size).
So far today, they have released two pieces of news that in my opinion should have a positive effect on share price.

Does anyone have any views regarding this?

I am still new to investing and am hoping by discussing these sorts of things, that I will accumulate a sound knowledge base to use once I finish my medical degree. My only previous trade was THX, which I held on to for slightly too long, but managed to break even on.
The reason I focus on smaller stocks is because of my small capital and because of their volatility.


----------



## maffu (31 January 2016)

Capricious said:


> Hey guys, I am a new user of this forum (and forums in general) and wanted to see what everyone's opinion is of FML after today's announcements.
> I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread, as this one pretty much fitted what I was after.
> 
> As far as I understand, smaller and lower volume stocks such as FML ($0.315) are very much at the mercy of the news that comes out in relation to them (I understand that this is true for all stocks, but lower value stocks such as this tend to react more due to their smaller size).
> ...




I think the first stock I ever bought was THX, bought based on exploration news, stock shot up, I held to long and ended up selling for only a tiny profit. I think FML was my 2nd or 3rd stock, I learned my lesson, bought based on a good news release, and sold out quickly at a decent profit. So we have similar trading history 

Small mining companies are very volatile, and the release of exploration, resource and reserve announcements are the largest announcements that drive their stock price movements. Larger established companies are more driven by accounting results, profits and cash flows etc, however for small exploration companies, those results are nearly irrelevant as long as there is cash to explore another year. 

Sometimes, such as cases like this, the release of exploration results doesn't really have much of an effect on the price in a timely matter. Either the news has been slowly leaked, and the results are expected by people in advance, or the results are 'missed' and there is not much of a reaction (some very low volume firms).
http://aum.sagepub.com/content/38/2/311.short


----------



## Capricious (31 January 2016)

Hey Maffu,

I've noticed that too.
A few companies that I looked at in the past have had quite positive news/announcements released, and their prices did not change at all, or took very long to change (i.e. changed at a later time when no new news or announcements were released).

Thanks for linking that article, just from the abstract it looks like a worthwhile read.


----------

